# Questo grande paese ...



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

E adesso?ancora un altro rinvio,anche l'india ci sta prendendo sonoramente a calci nelle chiappe....!Sono due anni che due militari italiani sono detenuti ILLEGALMENTE IN INDIA  in attesa di giudizio,si avete letto bene, in attesa di giudizio.....Sembra che dopo due anni il governo italiano,vabbè governo:rotfl:,abbia deciso di ritirare il nostro ambasciatore in india.Cazzo  dopo due  di anni?e l'ambasciatore indiano ancora qui in italia?Adesso vi chiedo e mi chiedo:ma se quei due militari fossero stati tedeschi?francesi?inglesi?AMERICANI?Dopo due settimane erano di ritorno con le scuse indiane.E si,intanto AMANDA KNOX è stata assolta per permetterle di tornare in america,una sentenza strana...,salvo poi condannarla a 26 anni quando ormai lontana e comoda sul divano di casa sua....!E allora queste due famiglie di questi poveri militari aspettano,e aspetteranno chissà quanto ancora....!Ma dove sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che questo è un grande paese?dov'è quel grandissimo coglionazzo?Oscuro sbagliava quando scriveva che sti due poveri marò chissà quando sarebbero tornati....!E sono due anni,che paese di merda......!


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

I governi li facciamo noi con i nostri voti.
Non dall oggi al donani ma votazioni dopo votazioni.
Il nostro paese é bellissimo chi vota.  Molto meno.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> I governi li facciamo noi con i nostri voti.
> Non dall oggi al donani ma votazioni dopo votazioni.
> Il nostro paese é bellissimo chi vota.  Molto meno.


Sono due cose diverse.Il paese è bellissimo,siamo noi che facciamo schifo.Profondamente schifo!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso?ancora un altro rinvio,anche l'india ci sta prendendo sonoramente a calci nelle chiappe....!Sono due anni che due militari italiani sono detenuti ILLEGALMENTE IN INDIA  in attesa di giudizio,si avete letto bene, in attesa di giudizio.....Sembra che dopo due anni il governo italiano,vabbè governo:rotfl:,abbia deciso di ritirare il nostro ambasciatore in india.Cazzo  dopo due  di anni?e l'ambasciatore indiano ancora qui in italia?Adesso vi chiedo e mi chiedo:ma se quei due militari fossero stati tedeschi?francesi?inglesi?AMERICANI?Dopo due settimane erano di ritorno con le scuse indiane.E si,intanto AMANDA KNOX è stata assolta per permetterle di tornare in america,una sentenza strana...,salvo poi condannarla a 26 anni quando ormai lontana e comoda sul divano di casa sua....!E allora queste due famiglie di questi poveri militari aspettano,e aspetteranno chissà quanto ancora....!Ma dove sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che questo è un grande paese?dov'è quel grandissimo coglionazzo?Oscuro sbagliava quando scriveva che sti due poveri marò chissà quando sarebbero tornati....!E sono due anni,che paese di merda......!


Bravo Oscuro!!Un'altro capolavoro di monti,fu lui a farli tornare in india,paese di m......d'altronde se adorano le mucche,cosa vuoi pretendere??Se fossero stati americani???I Seals sarebbero piombati la'..ma qua'nisba.Speravo che il vanesio toscano,almeno ne parlasse...niente,lui pensa alle poltrone,da elargire ai rossi.


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *I governi li facciamo noi con i nostri voti.*
> Non dall oggi al donani ma votazioni dopo votazioni.
> Il nostro paese é bellissimo chi vota.  Molto meno.


No.


----------



## feather (19 Febbraio 2014)

Dov'è che ho letto che il governo è un'espressione del popolo..?


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Non è questione*

Digitato o sbagliato ma di politica estera. Siamo in grado di portarla avanti tutelando i nostri interessi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I governi li facciamo noi con i nostri voti.
> Non dall oggi al donani ma votazioni dopo votazioni.
> Il nostro paese é bellissimo chi vota. Molto meno.



Oramai non più. Hanno iniziato a fare tutto tra di loro. 




feather ha detto:


> Dov'è che ho letto che il governo è un'espressione del popolo..?


Purtroppo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Mic*



mic ha detto:


> Digitato o sbagliato ma di politica estera. Siamo in grado di portarla avanti tutelando i nostri interessi?


Politica estera?E che politica è ?due militarìi italiani sono li da 2 cazzo di anni e l'india continua a rinviare?politica estera?A natale sono tornati ed invece di tenerceli e mandare affanculo l'ambasciatore indiano li abbiamo riconsegnati!Ma siamo l'isola di malta noi?su, aspetto il coglionazzo che scrive che siamo un grande paese e un grande stato...tanto mica siamo parenti dei due marò che cazzo ci frega..domenica il campionato inizia uguale.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I governi li facciamo noi con i nostri voti.
> Non dall oggi al donani ma votazioni dopo votazioni.
> Il nostro paese é bellissimo chi vota.  Molto meno.



Veramente sono 3 volte che li fa',il vecchio nonno comunista,attuando quello che tutto la stampa mondiale,ha bollato come un''golpe''.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Veramente sono 3 volte che li fa',il vecchio nonno comunista,attuando quello che tutto la stampa mondiale,ha bollato come un''golpe''.


Gli ultimi tre governi sono ininfluenti.
La merda in cui siamo ha radici lontane.
Un disfacimento del genere é opera di un lavoro certosino. Anni e anni.
I veri golpe sono i voti e i senatori comprati.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Veramente sono 3 volte che li fa',il vecchio nonno comunista,attuando quello che tutto la stampa mondiale,ha bollato come un''golpe''.


Ma infatti chi ha votato monti?chi ha votato letta?chi ha votato renzi?ma la questione non è neanche questa,siamo noi italiani ad essere vergognosi....!


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli ultimi tre governi sono ininfluenti.
> La merda in cui siamo ha radici lontane.
> Un disfacimento del genere é opera di un lavoro certosino. Anni e anni.
> I veri golpe sono i voti e i senatori comprati.


non è che potresti aggiornare il blog invece di stare qui a perdere tempo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti chi ha votato monti?chi ha votato letta?chi ha votato renzi?ma la questione non è neanche questa,siamo noi italiani ad essere vergognosi....!


Perchè di PD e PDL alleati non ne vogliamo parlare??? 
Del vecchio rieletto anche se va contro i regolamente della costituzione?
Del fatto che il primo partito in italia sia all'opposizione?

Il voto conta anche troppo. Non ci faranno votare più....

Sono sempre più convinto che alla fine quello che "i poteri forti" vogliono ottenere è l'abolizione dell'articolo 18. 
Serve manovalanza a basso costo!!! Bassissimo costo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè di PD e PDL alleati non ne vogliamo parlare???
> Del vecchio rieletto anche se va contro i regolamente della costituzione?
> Del fatto che il primo partito in italia sia all'opposizione?
> 
> ...


Ma era chiaro che finiva così no?si sono alleati per restare dove sono e tanto ancora ci resteranno...!Perdonatemi,ma a me di questi cialtroni del cazzo non interessa nulla,a me interessa il destino di due poveri militari cho con la loro dignità  ci stanno facendo fare una gran bella figura.....almeno loro!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma era chiaro che finiva così no?si sono alleati per restare dove sono e tanto ancora ci resteranno...!Perdonatemi,ma a me di questi cialtroni del cazzo non interessa nulla,a me interessa il destino di due poveri militari cho con la loro *dignità* ci stanno facendo fare una gran bella figura.....almeno loro!


anche perchè tolta quella e la speranza.....


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche perchè tolta quella e la speranza.....


E si perchè adesso dobbiamo sperare di salvare due militari dalle grinfie dell'india...capito?Parliamo dell'india signori miei.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

La grossa minchiata è stata rimandarli li una volta tornati in Italia. Era normale che non sarebbero più venuti. Siamo nelle mani di nessuno. Speriamo si salvino.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> La grossa minchiata è stata rimandarli li una volta tornati in Italia. Era normale che non sarebbero più venuti. Siamo nelle mani di nessuno. Speriamo si salvino.


Appunto!Adesso capisco che ci siano grossi interessi commerciali dietro...ma quanto valgono due anni di vita di due persone?ecco dove cazzo è lo stronzo che aveva da scrivere che siamo un grandissimo paese....dove cazzo è?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso?ancora un altro rinvio,anche l'india ci sta prendendo sonoramente a calci nelle chiappe....!Sono due anni che due militari italiani sono detenuti ILLEGALMENTE IN INDIA  in attesa di giudizio,si avete letto bene, in attesa di giudizio.....Sembra che dopo due anni il governo italiano,vabbè governo:rotfl:,abbia deciso di ritirare il nostro ambasciatore in india.Cazzo  dopo due  di anni?e l'ambasciatore indiano ancora qui in italia?Adesso vi chiedo e mi chiedo:ma se quei due militari fossero stati tedeschi?francesi?inglesi?AMERICANI?Dopo due settimane erano di ritorno con le scuse indiane.E si,intanto AMANDA KNOX è stata assolta per permetterle di tornare in america,una sentenza strana...,salvo poi condannarla a 26 anni quando ormai lontana e comoda sul divano di casa sua....!E allora queste due famiglie di questi poveri militari aspettano,e aspetteranno chissà quanto ancora....!Ma dove sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che questo è un grande paese?dov'è quel grandissimo coglionazzo?Oscuro sbagliava quando scriveva che sti due poveri marò chissà quando sarebbero tornati....!E sono due anni,che paese di merda......!


So' responsabili in primis le teste di cazzo incompetenti della linea di comando di Roma che dovevano vietare assolutissimamaente al comandante della nave di entrare in acque indiane ed attraccare nel porto...

poi col cazzo doveva sali' la polizia indiana su territorio italiano e volevo vede' se al largo ce stavano le nostre navi da guerra ad aspettare per riprenderseli....

hanno sbagliato tutto quello che c'era da sbagliare e stanno ancora ai loro posti st'incompetenti strapagati....

tu mo' che io difenda i due maro', e' tutto dire...non c'e' piu' religione.....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> La grossa minchiata è stata rimandarli li una volta tornati in Italia. Era normale che non sarebbero più venuti. Siamo nelle mani di nessuno. Speriamo si salvino.


Ma non potevi non rimandarli....a parte l'impegno diplomatico e la perdita della faccia incorporata se t'azzardavi, ti sfugge che l'India ha cominciato a minacciare di stracciare contratti miliardari con le nostre aziende....

non ci possiamo permettere di perdere il mercato indiano ed unito al fatto che semo un popolo di smidollati perche' quelli co' le palle (partigiani) ormai so' quasi tutti morti e siamo in pochi ad aver ricevuto quegl'insegnamenti, il mix e' esplosivo......


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> So' responsabili in primis le teste di cazzo incompetenti della linea di comando di Roma che dovevano vietare assolutissimamaente al comandante della nave di entrare in acque indiane ed attraccare nel porto...
> 
> poi col cazzo doveva sali' la polizia indiana su territorio italiano e volevo vede' se al largo ce stavano le nostre navi da guerra ad aspettare per riprenderseli....
> 
> ...


Ok,ma questi sono tecnicismi....Poi la questione diventa politica no?e allora al di là di tutte le cazzate che sono tate fatte,ma vuoi dare un cazzo di ultimatum all'india?vuoi intimargli di decidere entro tot mese?vuoi minacciare di rispedire l'ambasciatore indiano senza troppi complementi in india?VUOI FARE FUOCO E FIAMME?ma adesso ci piscia in culo pure l'india?ma siamo arrivati a questo?


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non potevi non rimandarli....a parte l'impegno diplomatico e la perdita della faccia incorporata se t'azzardavi, ti sfugge che l'India ha cominciato a minacciare di stracciare contratti miliardari con le nostre aziende....
> 
> non ci possiamo permettere di perdere il mercato indiano ed unito al fatto che semo un popolo di smidollati perche' quelli co' le palle (partigiani) ormai so' quasi tutti morti e siamo in pochi ad aver ricevuto quegl'insegnamenti, il mix e' esplosivo......


E cosa cazzo ti devo dire?ho idee politiche diverse dalle tue,faccio un lavoro che non ti è simpatico,ma cazzo HAI SOLO CHE RAGIONE!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma questi sono tecnicismi....Poi la questione diventa politica no?e allora al di là di tutte le cazzate che sono tate fatte,ma vuoi dare un cazzo di ultimatum all'india?vuoi intimargli di decidere entro tot mese?vuoi minacciare di rispedire l'ambasciatore indiano senza troppi complementi in india?VUOI FARE FUOCO E FIAMME?ma adesso ci piscia in culo pure l'india?ma siamo arrivati a questo?


Oscu' siamo 'na colonia gestita da pupazzi smidollati...

era da sfruttare la mossa di LaRussa che li voleva candidare alle politiche e poi se so' cagati tutti sotto...

mo' per le europee me sa che e' pure tardi e si rischia la pagliacciata...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa cazzo ti devo dire?ho idee politiche diverse dalle tue,faccio un lavoro che non ti è simpatico,ma cazzo HAI SOLO CHE RAGIONE!


ci fidanziamo?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non potevi non rimandarli....a parte l'impegno diplomatico e la perdita della faccia incorporata se t'azzardavi, ti sfugge che l'India ha cominciato a minacciare di stracciare contratti miliardari con le nostre aziende....
> 
> non ci possiamo permettere di perdere il mercato indiano ed unito al fatto che semo un popolo di smidollati perche' quelli co' le palle (partigiani) ormai so' quasi tutti morti e siamo in pochi ad aver ricevuto quegl'insegnamenti, il mix e' esplosivo......



non puoi paragonare la vita di una persona ad una commessa, anche se miliardaria. saltava la diplomazia ... vabbè.
è che forse queste commesse miliardarie sono dei soliti noti imprenditori italiani, legati indissolubilmente ai nostri cari governanti. i soliti potenti.


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Politica estera?E che politica è ?due militarìi italiani sono li da 2 cazzo di anni e l'india continua a rinviare?politica estera?A natale sono tornati ed invece di tenerceli e mandare affanculo l'ambasciatore indiano li abbiamo riconsegnati!Ma siamo l'isola di malta noi?su, aspetto il coglionazzo che scrive che siamo un grande paese e un grande stato...tanto mica siamo parenti dei due marò che cazzo ci frega..domenica il campionato inizia uguale.


Scusa la digitazione del cavolo...
ma mi ripeto. Il caso marò è un caso di politica estera. Siamo in grado di pilotare la nostra politica estera?


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

è che noi itagliani siamo un popolino. già a partire dalla 2 guerra mondiale, in mano a Benito: anvedi che bella figura camo fatto. Siamo spaghetti e pulcinella, come si dice , chiacchiere e distintivo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> non puoi paragonare la vita di una persona ad una commessa, anche se miliardaria. saltava la diplomazia ... vabbè.
> è che forse queste commesse miliardarie sono dei soliti noti imprenditori italiani, legati indissolubilmente ai nostri cari governanti. i soliti potenti.


E no,ti sbagli.Due vite sono sacrificabili davanti a commesse miliardarie....!Quello che mi brucia il culo e che parliamo di india cazzo....


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Mic*



mic ha detto:


> Scusa la digitazione del cavolo...
> ma mi ripeto. Il caso marò è un caso di politica estera. Siamo in grado di pilotare la nostra politica estera?


No siamo in grado di pilotare un cazzo!Nonostante tute c'è il solito coglionazzo che scrive che siamo un grandissimo paese....ma grandissimo di cosa?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non puoi paragonare la vita di una persona ad una commessa, anche se miliardaria. saltava la diplomazia ... vabbè.
> è che forse queste commesse miliardarie sono dei soliti noti imprenditori italiani, legati indissolubilmente ai nostri cari governanti. i soliti potenti.


Magari fosse stata solo una commessa che saltava...

sottovaluti un mercato da 1,2 miliardo di persone e che geopoliticamente non si e' ancora schierato apertamente e definitivamente se con il fronte Sino-Russo o Occidentale-USA....

anche da quelle parti si scommette per il futuro della sopravvivenza Usa come dominatrice mondiale e figurati in tutti questi giochini geopolitici i due maro' quanto possano valere...


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,ti sbagli.Due vite sono sacrificabili davanti a commesse miliardarie....!Quello che mi brucia il culo e che parliamo di india cazzo....


ma guarda che l'india non è più quella di 50 anni fa. 

comunque io sono molto estremista e ragiono alla cazzo di cane. Dovevano rimanere qui, a casa loro. 

poi, comu veni si cunta. ( si sarebbe agito di conseguenza)


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



Lui ha detto:


> ma guarda che l'india non è più quella di 50 anni fa.
> 
> comunque io sono molto estremista e ragiono alla cazzo di cane. Dovevano rimanere qui, a casa loro.
> 
> poi, comu veni si cunta. ( si sarebbe agito di conseguenza)


E certo che dovevano rimanere qui amico siculo.Ma noi siamo un popolo di merda.


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I governi li facciamo noi con i nostri voti.
> Non dall oggi al donani ma votazioni dopo votazioni.
> Il nostro paese é bellissimo chi vota.  Molto meno.



Mi sembra che gli ultimi capi di governo noi siano stati messi lì da NOI, ma per autovotazione :rotfl:


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso?ancora un altro rinvio,anche l'india ci sta prendendo sonoramente a calci nelle chiappe....!Sono due anni che due militari italiani sono detenuti ILLEGALMENTE IN INDIA  in attesa di giudizio,si avete letto bene, in attesa di giudizio.....Sembra che dopo due anni il governo italiano,vabbè governo:rotfl:,abbia deciso di ritirare il nostro ambasciatore in india.Cazzo  dopo due  di anni?e l'ambasciatore indiano ancora qui in italia?Adesso vi chiedo e mi chiedo:ma se quei due militari fossero stati tedeschi?francesi?inglesi?AMERICANI?Dopo due settimane erano di ritorno con le scuse indiane.E si,intanto AMANDA KNOX è stata assolta per permetterle di tornare in america,una sentenza strana...,salvo poi condannarla a 26 anni quando ormai lontana e comoda sul divano di casa sua....!E allora queste due famiglie di questi poveri militari aspettano,e aspetteranno chissà quanto ancora....!Ma dove sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che questo è un grande paese?dov'è quel grandissimo coglionazzo?Oscuro sbagliava quando scriveva che sti due poveri marò chissà quando sarebbero tornati....!E sono due anni,che paese di merda......!


In poche parole: per loro contiamo meno di zero


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> In poche parole: per loro contiamo meno di zero


Grande figura di merda no?


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!*Adesso capisco che ci siano grossi interessi commerciali dietro*...ma quanto valgono due anni di vita di due persone?ecco dove cazzo è lo stronzo che aveva da scrivere che siamo un grandissimo paese....dove cazzo è?


Questo è il vero motivo :up:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *So' responsabili in primis le teste di cazzo incompetenti della linea di comando di Roma che dovevano vietare assolutissimamaente al comandante della nave di entrare in acque indiane ed attraccare nel porto...*
> 
> poi col cazzo doveva sali' la polizia indiana su territorio italiano e volevo vede' se al largo ce stavano le nostre navi da guerra ad aspettare per riprenderseli....
> 
> ...


ma no, il primo responsabile è proprio il comandante della nave che avrebbe potuto (anzi dovuto) rimanere in acque internazionali...è lui che per il diritto navale rappresenta lo stato italiano, quindi al limite avrebbe dovuto mettere i due militari agli arresti, per poi veleggiare verso l'Italia ed ivi scaricarli 
avrebbe potuto anche sposarli:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questo è il vero motivo :up:


infatti: i grossi interessi commerciali di chi sono? di chi allo stesso tempo ci governa o chi con loro sono tutt'uno.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi sembra che gli ultimi capi di governo noi siano stati messi lì da NOI, ma per autovotazione :rotfl:


Per la nostra Costituzione, non puoi eleggere il Presidente del Consiglio perche' viene eletto dai parlamentari...

il fatto che il capo del partito che vince diventi Presidente del Consiglio e' 'na roba abusiva ed inaugurata da berluska, ma non fa testo giuridicamente...percio' gli inciuci che stanno combinando, tecnicamente sono legali dato che nessun partito ha avuto la maggiornaza assoluta per governare...

ma visto che si vota alla cazzo in Italy, ritornare al voto prima della scadenza naturale della legislatura del 2018, e' perfettamente inutile ed uno spreco di soldi e di tempo...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no, il primo responsabile è proprio il comandante della nave che avrebbe potuto (anzi dovuto) rimanere in acque internazionali...è lui che per il diritto navale rappresenta lo stato italiano, quindi al limite avrebbe dovuto mettere i due militari agli arresti, per poi veleggiare verso l'Italia ed ivi scaricarli
> avrebbe potuto anche sposarli:mrgreen:


E secondo te avendo a bordo militari italiani per operazioni internazionali antipirateria il comandante della nave non era in contatto con la catena di comando militare?....ha deciso lui autonomamente di attraccare anziche' andar via?...naaaaaa....gli avranno detto di assecondare le richieste della polizia indiana per non creare problemi diplomatici&C..dai...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E secondo te avendo a bordo militari italiani per operazioni internazionali antipirateria non era in contatto con la catena di comando militare?....ha deciso lui autonomamente di attraccare anziche' andar via?...naaaaaa....


 Dici bene...il comandante era lontanissimo dal porto indiano,chiese consiglio al ministero della marina mercantile(esiste??)e il ministro Terzi(??)gli ingiunse di tornare indietro.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E secondo te avendo a bordo militari italiani per operazioni internazionali antipirateria non era in contatto con la catena di comando militare?....ha deciso lui autonomamente di attraccare anziche' andar via?...naaaaaa....gli avranno detto di assecondare le richieste della polizia indiana per non creare problemi diplomatici&C..dai...


ha fatto male ed è stato un pavido, avrebbe dovuto mollare gli ormeggi e fottersene
il capitano di una nave ha potere di vita e di morte (vabbè, non esageriamo), però se ad es. muori sulla sua nave ti può anche buttare a mare


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ha fatto male ed è stato un pavido, *avrebbe dovuto mollare gli ormeggi e fottersene*
> il capitano di una nave ha potere di vita e di morte (vabbè, non esageriamo), però se ad es. muori sulla sua nave ti può anche buttare a mare


Si, si, poi avrebbe dovuto mettere annunci di lavoro sul Corriere della sera, perchè sarebbe l'ulitma cosa che avrebbe fatto sulla sua nave....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dici bene...il comandante era lontanissimo dal porto indiano,chiese consiglio al ministero della marina mercantile(esiste??)e il ministro Terzi(??)gli ingiunse di tornare indietro.


C'era anche DiPaola come ministro della difesa nella catena di comando...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ha fatto male ed è stato un pavido, avrebbe dovuto mollare gli ormeggi e fottersene
> il capitano di una nave ha potere di vita e di morte (vabbè, non esageriamo), però se ad es. muori sulla sua nave ti può anche buttare a mare


ahahah...ma che pavido, semplicemente non era sua la responsabilita' di gestire dei militari su un cargo civile...non esiste proprio nei suoi compiti...gli hanno detto cosa fare e lui ha eseguito, stop...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Si, si, poi avrebbe dovuto mettere annunci di lavoro sul Corriere della sera, perchè sarebbe l'ulitma cosa che avrebbe fatto sulla sua nave....


Poi l'avremmo trovato a valle giulia a vendersi il culo a 15 euro la botta....


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, si, poi avrebbe dovuto mettere annunci di lavoro sul Corriere della sera, perchè sarebbe l'ulitma cosa che avrebbe fatto sulla sua nave....



ma no, sarebbe stato considerato un eroe e ci avrebbe risparmiato un sacco di rotture di cojones, ovvero gli sviluppi che vediamo ancora oggi
il potere non basta averlo, bisogna anche saperlo usare, ti pare?


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no, sarebbe stato considerato un eroe e ci avrebbe risparmiato un sacco di rotture di cojones, ovvero gli sviluppi che vediamo ancora oggi
> *il potere non basta averlo, bisogna anche saperlo usare, ti pare?*


Giusto, ma sicuramente non in ITAGLIA :up:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono due cose diverse.Il paese è bellissimo,siamo noi che facciamo schifo.Profondamente schifo!



Beh..ma io lo dico da un po'. Se ci indignassimo e cominciassimo a cambiare noi in prima persona e a vivere (nella nostra quotidianità) con maggior rispetto e amore per il prossimo forse potremmo donare a questo Paese un po' di speranza.
Ma deve partire tutto quanto da noi, non dalla politica. Lo Stato in realtà siamo noi, non chi ci rappresenta, anche perché spesso rappresenta quello che siamo.

Buscopann


----------



## danielacala (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma io lo dico da un po'. Se ci indignassimo e cominciassimo a cambiare noi in prima persona e a vivere (nella nostra quotidianità) con maggior rispetto e amore per il prossimo forse potremmo donare a questo Paese un po' di speranza.
> Ma deve partire tutto quanto da noi, non dalla politica. Lo Stato in realtà siamo noi, non chi ci rappresenta, anche perché spesso rappresenta quello che siamo.
> 
> Buscopann


Quello che dici è vero, ma spesso il nostro comportamento civile  è supportato da uno stato spesso assente.
Complimenti ad Oscuro che con questo 3d urla la sua indignazione. 
Io da cittadino che posso fare? ? Certamente non metterò mai più un piede in India
altra cosa non so fare..


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli ultimi tre governi sono ininfluenti.
> La merda in cui siamo ha radici lontane.
> Un disfacimento del genere é opera di un lavoro certosino. Anni e anni.
> I veri golpe sono i voti e i senatori comprati.


il caso Marò è scoppiato ed è stato (mal)gestito durante gli ultimi 3 governi.    sono 70 anni che i parlamentari italiani sono in vendita al miglior offerente,non mi cascate dal pero per De Gregorio,suvvia


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso?ancora un altro rinvio,anche l'india ci sta prendendo sonoramente a calci nelle chiappe....!Sono due anni che due militari italiani sono detenuti ILLEGALMENTE IN INDIA  in attesa di giudizio,si avete letto bene, in attesa di giudizio.....Sembra che dopo due anni il governo italiano,vabbè governo:rotfl:,abbia deciso di ritirare il nostro ambasciatore in india.Cazzo  dopo due  di anni?e l'ambasciatore indiano ancora qui in italia?Adesso vi chiedo e mi chiedo:ma se quei due militari fossero stati tedeschi?francesi?inglesi?AMERICANI?Dopo due settimane erano di ritorno con le scuse indiane.E si,intanto AMANDA KNOX è stata assolta per permetterle di tornare in america,una sentenza strana...,salvo poi condannarla a 26 anni quando ormai lontana e comoda sul divano di casa sua....!E allora queste due famiglie di questi poveri militari aspettano,e aspetteranno chissà quanto ancora....!Ma dove sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che questo è un grande paese?dov'è quel grandissimo coglionazzo?Oscuro sbagliava quando scriveva che sti due poveri marò chissà quando sarebbero tornati....!E sono due anni,che paese di merda......!


Il parallelo con la Knox onestamente c'entra fava.

ovvio e banale ribadire che se i soldati fossero stati francesi od inglesi (americani, considerata l'ameba presente alla Casa Bianca, non sono sicuro) avresti visto un paio di portaerei di fronte al Kerala in tempi tecnici con l'invito a restituire i soldati prima che venga aperto il fuoco.

Considerato chi era PdC al tempo dello scoppio del caso,non dovresti sorprenderti di come siano andate le cose.

Aspettiamo Renzi al varco su questa cosa,ma sono scarsamente fiducioso.  spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma io lo dico da un po'. Se ci indignassimo e cominciassimo a cambiare noi in prima persona e a vivere (nella nostra quotidianità) con maggior rispetto e amore per il prossimo forse potremmo donare a questo Paese un po' di speranza.
> Ma deve partire tutto quanto da noi, non dalla politica. Lo Stato in realtà siamo noi, non chi ci rappresenta, anche perché spesso rappresenta quello che siamo.
> 
> Buscopann


SANTO SUBITO! :up:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Quello che dici è vero, ma spesso il nostro comportamento civile è supportato da uno stato spesso assente.
> Complimenti ad Oscuro che con questo 3d urla la sua indignazione.
> *Io da cittadino che posso fare? ? Certamente non metterò mai più un piede in India
> *altra cosa non so fare..


Questa secondo me è la maniera sbagliata di indignarsi. Non è colpa dell'India, ma è tutta responsabilità di uno Stato italiano che non difende i suoi cittadini. Lo stato è fatto da persone mediocri, molte delle quali se ne sbattono anche parecchio del bene comune. 
La rivoluzione deve partire dal nostro modo di vivere, bisogna tornare a indignarsi in modo costruttivo. Sbraitare contro il governo o la Polizia non serve a un tubo, così come non è nemmeno produttiva la disubbidienza civile (che è solo un motivo come un altro per guardare al proprio orticello).
Bisogna rivoluzionare la nostra coscienza e agire con amore e rispetto per il prossimo. Solo così il Paese può cambiare. altrimenti non succederà mai nulla. Potranno cambiare i Governi, ma saranno sempre tutti la rappresentanza dell'italiano medio, vale a dire un furbetto egoista.

Buscopann


----------



## danielacala (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa secondo me è la maniera sbagliata di indignarsi. Non è colpa dell'India, ma è tutta responsabilità di uno Stato italiano che non difende i suoi cittadini. Lo stato è fatto da persone mediocri, molte delle quali se ne sbattono anche parecchio del bene comune.
> La rivoluzione deve partire dal nostro modo di vivere, bisogna tornare a indignarsi in modo costruttivo. Sbraitare contro il governo o la Polizia non serve a un tubo, così come non è nemmeno produttiva la disubbidienza civile (che è solo un motivo come un altro per guardare al proprio orticello).
> Bisogna rivoluzionare la nostra coscienza e agire con amore e rispetto per il prossimo. Solo così il Paese può cambiare. altrimenti non succederà mai nulla. Potranno cambiare i Governi, ma saranno sempre tutti la rappresentanza dell'italiano medio, vale a dire un furbetto egoista.
> 
> Buscopann


Ricordiamo che in india vige la pena di morte. 
Spiegami cosa fai tu di diverso da me rispetto a questa vicenda. 
Che potere ha un onesto cittadino in questo paese di corrotti?
In India non ci torno e invito tutti a disertare quel paese dove anche
le donne accompagnate vengono violentate in gruppo.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ricordiamo che in india vige la pena di morte.
> Spiegami cosa fai tu di diverso da me rispetto a questa vicenda.
> Che potere ha un onesto cittadino in questo paese di corrotti?
> In India non ci torno e invito tutti a disertare quel paese dove anche
> le donne accompagnate vengono violentate in gruppo.


Il problema dei marò è un problema di come lo Stato Italiano ha gestito la vicenda e di quanto poco contiamo a livello internazionale (ci considerano solo quando devono venire al mare a farsi le ferie).
L'India è un Paese che ha molti più problemi di noi. Fino all'altro ieri era un Paese del Terzo Mondo. Bisognerebbe lavorare per risolvere i problemi dell'India (lo devono fare i suoi cittadini, ma anche la Comunità internazionale). Boicottare il Paese serve solo a far morire più velocemente di fame i milioni e milioni di poveri.
Il Boicottaggio è un metodo stupido. Non vai in India e poi magari ti compri le Nike che vengono fatte lì. E che se poi non le compri, la Nike chiude lo stabilimento in India e gli operai perdono anche quel poco che avevano.
Cominciamo a cambiare noi. Non devi pensare di fare chissà cosa. Devi semplicemente vivere in maniera rispettosa per la tua comunità. Se cambia la mentalità (processo lungo e fatcoso) un Paese cambia, altrimenti resteremo sempre gli stessi, con i nostri Governi di ladri.
Se poi ognuno di noi ha del tempo e le possibilità di fare qualcosa di più ben venga.

Buscopann


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il problema dei marò è un problema di come lo Stato Italiano ha gestito la vicenda e di quanto poco contiamo a livello internazionale (ci considerano solo quando devono venire al mare a farsi le ferie).
> L'India è un Paese che ha molti più problemi di noi. Fino all'altro ieri era un Paese del Terzo Mondo. Bisognerebbe lavorare per risolvere i problemi dell'India (lo devono fare i suoi cittadini, ma anche la Comunità internazionale). Boicottare il Paese serve solo a far morire più velocemente di fame i milioni e milioni di poveri.
> Il Boicottaggio è un metodo stupido. Non vai in India e poi magari ti compri le Nike che vengono fatte lì. E che se poi non le compri, la Nike chiude lo stabilimento in India e gli operai perdono anche quel poco che avevano.
> Cominciamo a cambiare noi. Non devi pensare di fare chissà cosa. Devi semplicemente vivere in maniera rispettosa per la tua comunità. Se cambia la mentalità (processo lungo e fatcoso) un Paese cambia, altrimenti resteremo sempre gli stessi, con i nostri Governi di ladri.
> ...



è vero che contiamo poco a livello internazionale, e quindi a maggior ragione non ci voleva Einstein per evitare di abbandonare degli italiani nelle mani di paesi arretrati con i quali non ci sono patti di reciprocità che abbiano un qualche valore reale, infatti si è visto
contare poco e in più mettersi nelle mani altrui senza garanzie (anzi, con certi paesi è garantito che non gliene frega nulla) è un suicidio, che ha poco a che fare con l'Italia in quanto Stato sovrano ma ha molto a che fare con il normale buon senso, anche internazionale:singleeye:, secondo me
poi sul fatto del boicottaggio noi consumatori siamo l'ultima pedina e sicuramente le multinazionali etc. non farebbero mai saltare gli accodi economici per 2 marò


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo Stato in realtà siamo noi, non chi ci rappresenta, anche perché spesso rappresenta quello che siamo.
> 
> Buscopann


sai qual'è stata la prima cosa che m'hanno detto in slovenia alcuni amici appena saputo che sono italiano? 
ITALINI ...  BUNGA BUNGA. è stato un piacere.

questo siamo noi agli occhi degli altri.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sai qual'è stata la prima cosa che m'hanno detto in slovenia alcuni amici appena saputo che sono italiano?
> ITALINI ...  BUNGA BUNGA. è stato un piacere.
> 
> questo siamo noi agli occhi degli altri.


perché è di cagatr come queste che vive la popolazione media. .....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa secondo me è la maniera sbagliata di indignarsi. Non è colpa dell'India, ma è tutta responsabilità di uno Stato italiano che non difende i suoi cittadini. Lo stato è fatto da persone mediocri, molte delle quali se ne sbattono anche parecchio del bene comune.
> La rivoluzione deve partire dal nostro modo di vivere, bisogna tornare a indignarsi in modo costruttivo. Sbraitare contro il governo o la Polizia non serve a un tubo, così come non è nemmeno produttiva la disubbidienza civile (che è solo un motivo come un altro per guardare al proprio orticello).
> Bisogna rivoluzionare la nostra coscienza e agire con amore e rispetto per il prossimo. Solo così il Paese può cambiare. altrimenti non succederà mai nulla. Potranno cambiare i Governi, ma saranno sempre tutti la rappresentanza dell'italiano medio, vale a dire un furbetto egoista.
> 
> Buscopann


La penso come te, solo che a parere mio è troppo tardi per questo tipo di soluzione, ci vorrebbero troppi anni per cambiare e nel frattempo avere un governo che rispecchi il popolo che stavolta sarebbe soddisfatto di essere rappresentato.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Veramente sono 3 volte che li fa',il vecchio nonno comunista,attuando quello che tutto la stampa mondiale,ha bollato come un''golpe''.


Vero ma il vecchio nonno comunista si voleva toglier dalle palle alla fine del mandato peccato,che quei super rincoglioniti tra senato e camera peraltro anagraficamente più giovani non sian riuscito a metters d'accordo su un nome, mica dieci,solo uno ne dovevano trovare :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti chi ha votato monti?chi ha votato letta?chi ha votato renzi?ma la questione non è neanche questa,siamo noi italiani ad essere vergognosi....!


Chi doveva decidersi per il nuovo presidente della repubblica ... Gli stessi coglioni che ora se la prendon nel culo ( detto papale papale) ma poco al posto del vecchio facevo sputare sangue a tutti poi vedi se la prossima volta che dovevan nominare il capo dello stato invece di giocare a rimpiattino si decidevano a dimostrarsi minimamente intelligenti ( tutti nessuno escluso)


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che potresti aggiornare il blog invece di stare qui a perdere tempo?


Già vero ma la cosa porchissima l'ha raccontata ?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ma il vecchio nonno comunista si voleva toglier dalle palle alla fine del mandato peccato,che quei super rincoglioniti tra senato e camera peraltro anagraficamente più giovani non sian riuscito a metters d'accordo su un nome, mica dieci,solo uno ne dovevano trovare :singleeye:



Fiamma,alla fine di un'incontro di lavoro,ho parlato con un'eletto del Pdl,del mio paese...be'io la penso come lui,e abbiamo dedotto che l'unica speranza sia Renzi.Non ti nascondo che fino a qualche gg fa',mi stava sulle balle...invece mi ricredo...ha palle quadrate.Se salta pure lui..e'la fine.......


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fiamma,alla fine di un'incontro di lavoro,ho parlato con un'eletto del Pdl,del mio paese...be'io la penso come lui,e abbiamo dedotto che l'unica speranza sia Renzi.Non ti nascondo che fino a qualche gg fa',mi stava sulle balle...invece mi ricredo...ha palle quadrate.Se salta pure lui..e'la fine.......


Secondo me salta perché appena propone il parlamento a 150 nemmeno Grillo lo vota ( per es.) stiamo a vedere ...son scettica


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè di PD e PDL alleati non ne vogliamo parlare???
> Del vecchio rieletto anche se va contro i regolamente della costituzione?
> Del fatto che il primo partito in italia sia all'opposizione?
> 
> ...


Aridamente col vecchio rieletto ma voi avete la memoria corta come la maggior parte degli italiani ammazza oh :singleeye: Il vecchio rieletto non voleva più stare al Quirinale l'ha dichiarato in tutte le salse solo che sei 630  cretini non  trovano un nome ripeti sangue deve far sputare a tutti :mrgreen: Io mi divertirei così almeno :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sulla faccenda, di cui confesso mi frega meno di zero, trattandosi di due persone armate in petroliera (presente l'onda) che hanno ammazzato due persone disarmate su un peschereccio (presente l'onda?), le cose più accurate e serie sono state scritte qui. 

http://www.wumingfoundation.com/giap/?p=10639


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> La grossa minchiata è stata rimandarli li una volta tornati in Italia. Era normale che non sarebbero più venuti. Siamo nelle mani di nessuno. Speriamo si salvino.


la grossa mi chiara e non aver idee chiare e orami da anni non se ne hanno ...punto


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non potevi non rimandarli....a parte l'impegno diplomatico e la perdita della faccia incorporata se t'azzardavi, ti sfugge che l'India ha cominciato a minacciare di stracciare contratti miliardari con le nostre aziende....
> 
> non ci possiamo permettere di perdere il mercato indiano ed unito al fatto che semo un popolo di smidollati perche' quelli co' le palle (partigiani) ormai so' quasi tutti morti e siamo in pochi ad aver ricevuto quegl'insegnamenti, il mix e' esplosivo......


Appunto non abbiamo le idee chiare navighiamo a vista e infatti famo più danni che la grandine


----------



## danielacala (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sai qual'è stata la prima cosa che m'hanno detto in slovenia alcuni amici appena saputo che sono italiano?
> ITALINI ...  BUNGA BUNGA. è stato un piacere.
> 
> questo siamo noi agli occhi degli altri.


A volte all'estero ti dicono: ciao mafia..oppure calcio ..siamo noti per il calcio.

Non dimentichiamo la moda,la cucina e la cultura.

Un sacco di qualita' per un paese che sta' andando a puttane.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi sembra che gli ultimi capi di governo noi siano stati messi lì da NOI, ma per autovotazione :rotfl:


Autovalutazione vorrai dire :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no, il primo responsabile è proprio il comandante della nave che avrebbe potuto (anzi dovuto) rimanere in acque internazionali...è lui che per il diritto navale rappresenta lo stato italiano, quindi al limite avrebbe dovuto mettere i due militari agli arresti, per poi veleggiare verso l'Italia ed ivi scaricarli
> avrebbe potuto anche sposarli:mrgreen:


Si infatti il comandante della nave s'è letteralmente cagato sotto ... Da li è iniziato il baratro


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso come te, solo che a parere mio è troppo tardi per questo tipo di soluzione, *ci vorrebbero troppi anni per cambiare *e nel frattempo avere un governo che rispecchi il popolo che stavolta sarebbe soddisfatto di essere rappresentato.


E' proprio così..l'unica via è un cambiamento lento e graduale..che richiede molti anni.
Deve essere una rivoluzione di coscienza, culturale. Già Giolitti diceva che prima dell'Italia bisognava pensare a fare gli italiani. Nessuno ci ha mai pensato. E' ora di pensarci, ma ci dobbiamo pensare noi.

Buscopann


----------



## danielacala (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' proprio così..l'unica via è un cambiamento lento e graduale..che richiede molti anni.
> Deve essere una rivoluzione di coscienza, culturale. Già Giolitti diceva che prima dell'Italia bisognava pensare a fare gli italiani. Nessuno ci ha mai pensato. E' ora di pensarci, ma ci dobbiamo pensare noi.
> 
> Buscopann


Perdiamo credibilità  come persone perché questo è un paese fatto per i furbi,
è il paese dei farabutti, delle donnine, dei fancazzisti dei bulli
Le persone serie tangibili faticano a vivere in un paese che non roconosce
nessun merito e soffoca le piante sane per lasciar emergere il
peggio in questo prato di società selvaggia e confusa.


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè di PD e PDL alleati non ne vogliamo parlare???
> Del vecchio rieletto anche se va contro i regolamente della costituzione?
> Del fatto che il primo partito in italia sia all'opposizione?
> 
> ...


L'articolo 18 é merda, una distorsione del mercato assurda. Per aggirarlo le hanno inventate tutte, co.co.co, stagisti, interinali, tempo determinato finchè si può poi a casa, e poi se va bene ancora al lavoro. L'articolo 18 é una forma di adozione, tra legge e sindacati praticamente l'azienda si fa carico del lavoratore vita natural durante, anche se questo incrocia le braccia perchè lo champagne in mensa è servito a temperatura ambiente. Trasforma il mondo del lavoro in caste, lo stagista, il nero, il co.co.pro, l'interinale, il tempo determinato. Il modello da seguire è quello americano, sono stati i primi ad entrare in crisi e sono stati i primi ad uscirne, noi invece siamo ancora fermi. Non è ingessando il mercato che si crea dinamismo e meritocrazia.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'articolo 18 é merda, una distorsione del mercato assurda. Per aggirarlo le hanno inventate tutte, co.co.co, stagisti, interinali, tempo determinato finchè si può poi a casa, e poi se va bene ancora al lavoro. L'articolo 18 é una forma di adozione, tra legge e sindacati praticamente l'azienda si fa carico del lavoratore vita natural durante, anche se questo incrocia le braccia perchè lo champagne in mensa è servito a temperatura ambiente. Trasforma il mondo del lavoro in caste, lo stagista, il nero, il co.co.pro, l'interinale, il tempo determinato. Il modello da seguire è quello americano, sono stati i primi ad entrare in crisi e sono stati i primi ad uscirne, noi invece siamo ancora fermi. Non è ingessando il mercato che si crea dinamismo e meritocrazia.



Ne sono usciti per la valanga di miliardi di dollari che la Federal Reserve sborsa da allora ogni mese, non per l'art, 18 o altro.

La Bce non lo può fare.


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ne sono usciti per la valanga di miliardi di dollari che la Federal Reserve sborsa da allora ogni mese, non per l'art, 18 o altro.
> 
> La Bce non lo può fare.


La Germania non è in crisi, solo Spagna Portogallo Grecia e Italia sono in crisi profonda. Indirettamente la Francia. Oltretutto i dati Italiani sono mascherati dalla CIG, altrimenti la disoccupazione è ben oltre il 30%. La cosa assurda è che chi lavora fa pure valanghe di straordinari. Le aziende non assumono se non possono licenziare.


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Bene*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Sulla faccenda, di cui confesso mi frega meno di zero, trattandosi di due persone armate in petroliera (presente l'onda) che hanno ammazzato due persone disarmate su un peschereccio (presente l'onda?), le cose più accurate e serie sono state scritte qui.
> 
> http://www.wumingfoundation.com/giap/?p=10639


Ho letto tutto.
Veramente molto interessante.
Solo una cosa: sono militari, assolvono ad un compito. Probabilmente hanno sbagliato, non ho al momento altri parametri di confronto...ma lì ce li hanno messi...e di lì li devono tirare fuori. 
Se pagheranno, perché colpevoli, lo faranno qui da noi.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'articolo 18 é merda, una distorsione del mercato assurda. Per aggirarlo le hanno inventate tutte, co.co.co, stagisti, interinali, tempo determinato finchè si può poi a casa, e poi se va bene ancora al lavoro. L'articolo 18 é una forma di adozione, tra legge e sindacati praticamente l'azienda si fa carico del lavoratore vita natural durante, anche se questo incrocia le braccia perchè lo champagne in mensa è servito a temperatura ambiente. Trasforma il mondo del lavoro in caste, lo stagista, il nero, il co.co.pro, l'interinale, il tempo determinato. Il modello da seguire è quello americano, sono stati i primi ad entrare in crisi e sono stati i primi ad uscirne, noi invece siamo ancora fermi. Non è ingessando il mercato che si crea dinamismo e meritocrazia.


6 consapevole che stai parlando coi sordi?


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto.
> Veramente molto interessante.
> Solo una cosa: sono militari, assolvono ad un compito. Probabilmente hanno sbagliato, non ho al momento altri parametri di confronto...ma lì ce li hanno messi...e di lì li devono tirare fuori.
> Se pagheranno, perché colpevoli, lo faranno qui da noi.


Premesso che NON sono colpevoli,perchè qualsiasi prova finora emersa dimostra questo.....il fatto che siano lì da 2 anni in attesa di un regolamento di giurisidizione è la migliore pietra angolare del fatto che il caso dei Marò non ha nulla di relativo alla "giustizia" ma è un fatto meramente muscolare dell'India che ora si sente una superpotenza e vuol far vedere che può fare il proprio comodo.

Peraltro consegnare dei cittadini italiani ad un paese che intende processarli per un reato che prevede la pena di morte è incostituzionale....ma ovviamente la Costituzione vale solo quando fa comodo a certuni


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'articolo 18 é merda, una distorsione del mercato assurda. Per aggirarlo le hanno inventate tutte, co.co.co, stagisti, interinali, tempo determinato finchè si può poi a casa, e poi se va bene ancora al lavoro. L'articolo 18 é una forma di adozione, tra legge e sindacati praticamente l'azienda si fa carico del lavoratore vita natural durante, anche se questo incrocia le braccia perchè lo champagne in mensa è servito a temperatura ambiente. Trasforma il mondo del lavoro in caste, lo stagista, il nero, il co.co.pro, l'interinale, il tempo determinato. Il modello da seguire è quello americano, sono stati i primi ad entrare in crisi e sono stati i primi ad uscirne, noi invece siamo ancora fermi. Non è ingessando il mercato che si crea dinamismo e meritocrazia.


Sei libero professionista/imprenditore?


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei libero professionista/imprenditore?


No, sono dipendente di una multinazionale con compiti di responsabilità e vedo spesso tanti che meriterebbero di essere spediti a casa a calci in culo. Tutti italiani. Gli stranieri invece si impegnano tantissimo e sono più spaesati dal fancazzismo dei colleghi che dalla lingua.


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Premesso che NON sono colpevoli,perchè qualsiasi prova finora emersa dimostra questo....*.il fatto che siano lì da 2 anni in attesa di un regolamento di giurisidizione è la migliore pietra angolare del fatto che il caso dei Marò non ha nulla di relativo alla "giustizia" ma è un fatto meramente muscolare dell'India che ora si sente una superpotenza e vuol far vedere che può fare il proprio comodo.
> 
> Peraltro consegnare dei cittadini italiani ad un paese che intende processarli per un reato che prevede la pena di morte è incostituzionale....ma ovviamente la Costituzione vale solo quando fa comodo a certuni


Per affermare ciò, a quali fonti fai riferimento?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per affermare ciò, a quali fonti fai riferimento?


Alla fonte del vittimismo italico.
Per il resto, mic, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> No, sono dipendente di una multinazionale con compiti di responsabilità e vedo spesso tanti che meriterebbero di essere spediti a casa a calci in culo. Tutti italiani. Gli stranieri invece si impegnano tantissimo e sono più spaesati dal fancazzismo dei colleghi che dalla lingua.


Eh sì, gli italiani sono fancazzisti, gli inglesi sono presuntuosi, i tedeschi sono teste quadrate, poi? ah sì, gli americani sono imperialisti, e poi che altro? Ah sì, i cinesi sono schiavisti e gli indiani fanno la voce grossa perché si credono chissà chi...


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gli eschimesi che sono?


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh sì, gli italiani sono fancazzisti, gli inglesi sono presuntuosi, i tedeschi sono teste quadrate, poi? ah sì, gli americani sono imperialisti, e poi che altro? Ah sì, i cinesi sono schiavisti e gli indiani fanno la voce grossa perché si credono chissà chi...


E le ragazze italiane se la tirano...


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per affermare ciò, a quali fonti fai riferimento?



http://www.seeninside.net/piracy/pdf/replica_miavaldi_120214.pdf

sarebbe già sufficiente sapere che il calibro dei proiettili ritrovati sui cadaveri dei pescatori uccisi NON è compatibile con le armi in dotazione ai Marò.    per non parlare del fatto che la perizia balistica NON è stata eseguita in presenza dei periti della difesa e che soprattutto il peschereccio è stato riconsegnato al proprietario ed è affondato in seguito


----------



## mic (19 Febbraio 2014)

*@fantastica*

Il nostro paese è famoso per abbandonare i suoi dopo averli messi nei guai.
Inaffidabile.



Sito interessante quello che hai postato....davvero.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Il nostro paese è famoso per abbandonare i suoi dopo averli messi nei guai.
> Inaffidabile.
> 
> 
> ...


questo è verissimo,purtroppo


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Il nostro paese è famoso per abbandonare i suoi dopo averli messi nei guai.
> Inaffidabile.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piace, sì. E' accurato nel citare fonti e nel lavoro di ricerca, di qualsiasi questione tratti. Dichiara chiaramente da che parte sta, ma non ha nulla  a che fare, questa scelta di campo, con il rigore. Wu Ming, giap sono un gruppo di lavoro rigoroso. Avercene! :smile:


----------



## mic (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è verissimo,purtroppo


Anche ciò che hai postato tu è interessante. 
Non vorrei essere la Bonino, ma sarebbe ora di capire dove cavolo sta la verità e, in ogni caso farli tornare a casa.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Anche ciò che hai postato tu è interessante.
> Non vorrei essere la Bonino, ma sarebbe ora di capire dove cavolo sta la verità e, in ogni caso farli tornare a casa.


La verità è che i Marò sono innocenti,perchè semplicemente il calibro dei proiettili dei fucili d'ordinanza non è quello ritrovato sui cadaveri dei pescatori.

quello che è inconfessabile è il motivo per cui 2 militari della nostra Marina devono stare a vegetare e a divenire oggetto di campagne elettorali indiane.

dev'essere qualcosa di talmente vergognoso da meritare il sacrificio di 2 vite


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Anche ciò che hai postato tu è interessante.
> Non vorrei essere la Bonino, ma sarebbe ora di capire dove cavolo sta la verità e, in ogni caso farli tornare a casa.



Non dovevano farli tornare in India lo scorso anno.


----------



## mic (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La verità è che i Marò sono innocenti,perchè semplicemente il calibro dei proiettili dei fucili d'ordinanza non è quello ritrovato sui cadaveri dei pescatori.
> 
> quello che è inconfessabile è il motivo per cui 2 militari della nostra Marina devono stare a vegetare e a divenire oggetto di campagne elettorali indiane.
> 
> dev'essere qualcosa di talmente vergognoso da meritare il sacrificio di 2 vite


Se così è, nessuno del Governo ha fatto presente la cosa ai giudici indiani? 
Calibri differenti ma anche i fucili che non combaciano. Mah


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> No, sono dipendente di una multinazionale con compiti di responsabilità e vedo spesso tanti che meriterebbero di essere spediti a casa a calci in culo. Tutti italiani. Gli stranieri invece si impegnano tantissimo e sono più spaesati dal fancazzismo dei colleghi che dalla lingua.


Anche io lavoro in una azienda di grandi dimensioni anche se con compiti di carattere soprattutto legale e proprio dalla mia visione posso dirti che il 90% dei fancazzisti percepiscono lauti stipendi e molti hanno incarichi di un certo peso ( tra dirigenti e manager vari) l'aggravante sta nel fatto che oltre che esser fancazzisti e esperti nel pararsi il culo  sono per lo più incompetenti :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io lavoro in una azienda di grandi dimensioni anche se con compiti di carattere soprattutto legale e proprio dalla mia visione posso dirti che il 90% dei fancazzisti percepiscono lauti stipendi e molti hanno incarichi di un certo peso ( tra dirigenti e manager vari) l'aggravante sta nel fatto che oltre che esser fancazzisti e esperti nel pararsi il culo *sono per lo più incompetenti *:singleeye:


Dirigenti fancazzisti non ne conosco molti. Incompetenti  invece tantissimi. Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
Ad ognio modo la questione dell'articolo 18 andrebbe analizzata ben più in profondità. anche in questo caso ritengo che non si possa rivoluzionare il mercato del lavoro e demolire in toto l'articolo 18 se non c'è una cultura del lavoro ben diversa da quella attuale.
Negli Stati Uniti puoi cambiare anche 5 lavori in due anni. Prima fai il giardiniere, poi se piaci come persona e il titolo di studio adatto ti prendono a fare il programmatore. Poi te ne vai e ti prendono a fare il pubblicitario ecc. ecc..
C'è una cultura del lavoro ben diversa, dove le aziende investono in formazione e selezionano spesso in base alla persona e non all'esperienza accumulata.
Qui invece ti vogliono max 30 anni con 45 di esperienza e 7 lauree. Se non ci fosse l'articolo 18 il 90% dei cinquantenni sarebbe in strada e non troverebbe nessuno che li assuma. Sarebbe una tragedia sociale. Questo non vuol dire che sia un articolo giusto in questo contesto storico, ma con questa cultura del lavoro è uno scudo sociale.

Buscopann


----------



## danielacala (20 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non dovevano farli tornare in India lo scorso anno.


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Grande questa di Waters!*

Il ''viaggio emozionante'' di Roger Waters è durato 70 anni esatti per finire qui, sul litorale laziale. Il bambino di allora, oggi mito del rock con i Pink Floyd, è diventato cittadino onorario di Anzio. Ha scoperto un monumento alla memoria del padre nel luogo esatto della sua morte, nel territorio di Aprilia. Ha chiuso il cerchio. L'ufficiale britannico Eric Fletcher Waters, padre del futuro bassista, morì il 18 febbraio del 1944 nelle operazioni successive allo sbarco alleato di Anzio. Roger aveva solo pochi mesi, non potè mai conoscerlo.

E allora l'ha raccontato tutta la vita con le sue canzoni di vibrante pacifismo: echi delle battaglie di Anzio risuonano nelle tracce di album epocali come 'The dark side of the moon', 'The Wall', mentre 'The Final Cut' è interamente dedicato alla memoria del padre. "In ogni città del mio tour - ha affermato oggi - c'è un veterano che viene nel backstage, e uno mi ha detto: 'Tuo padre sarebbe orgoglioso di te'. Io sono molto fiero di mio padre e ringrazio i cittadini di Aprilia e di Anzio. Sono estremamente commosso". Se oggi Roger ed Eric sono tornati vicinissimi, però, è anche grazie all'impegno di un veterano novantenne, Harry Shindler, che con il supporto dell'editore ascolano Emidio Giovannozzi ha ricostruito dagli archivi militari le ultime ore del tenente Waters, ignote anche a suo figlio.

"Anzio sarà sempre la tua seconda casa - l'abbraccio del sindaco Luciano Bruschini - Tanti sono stati i figli che non hanno riabbracciato i genitori: Roger è uno di loro. Ma il suo dolore si è trasformato in un inno di pace". La città è tappezzata di manifesti 'Welcome Roger', bandiere arcobaleno, foto del musicista.

Fan di tutte le età lo aspettano da ore ai cancelli di Villa Sarsina, elegante sede del Consiglio comunale, con in mano copertine di lp da farsi autografare. C'è un adolescente, avrà 14 anni al massimo, che ha portato il suo basso elettrico, vuole una firma sul battipenna. Resterà deluso: niente autografi, andrà via di nascosto. Alto e in gran forma, completo nero e camicia bianca, Waters è stato accolto da una corale locale con le note di 'Another brick in the wall' e di 'Bring the boys back home' ("non lasciate i bambini da soli/riportate i ragazzi a casa"), uno dei suoi tanti inni anti-bellici.

Ora scriverà altre canzoni per suo padre? "Sto realizzando un album, ma parlerò di altri padri e altri figli - la risposta del musicista - Sono fortunato ad aver potuto scrivere canzoni, la musica allevia il dolore più di altre cose". Chi quel dolore l'ha vissuto in prima persona, però, non riesce ancora a darsi pace: "Quando siamo sbarcati qui - ha ricordato oggi il veterano Shindler - dovevamo essere a Roma la sera stessa. Ma i generali sbagliarono, attendemmo troppo, fummo raggiunti dai tedeschi, ci mettemmo cinque mesi. Quell'errore fu pagato dagli italiani. Se fossimo arrivati prima, non ci sarebbe stato il massacro delle Fosse Ardeatine il 24 marzo". Colpa dei politici, di quei "generali che restavano seduti, mentre le linee sulla mappa si spostavano" ('Us and them'), colpa di quell'"Alto comando" che "mi portò via papà" perchè "la testa di ponte di Anzio" fosse tenuta "al prezzo di poche centinaia di vite comuni" ('When the tigers broke free'). Waters, in passato molto critico con Tony Blair per l'intervento in Iraq, oggi non si è smentito: "E' inutile seguire i primi ministri: certe volte sono affascinanti, certe volte ridicoli. La politica italiana? Non ne so niente".


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh sì, gli italiani sono fancazzisti, gli inglesi sono presuntuosi, i tedeschi sono teste quadrate, poi? ah sì, gli americani sono imperialisti, e poi che altro? Ah sì, i cinesi sono schiavisti e gli indiani fanno la voce grossa perché si credono chissà chi...


Veneti razzisti...vicentini magnagati, veronesi tuti mati, trevisani radicioni, veneziani gran signori, padovani gran dottori, e con rovigo non m'intrigo....

Noi veneti paghiamo il canone rai...
E non abbiamo piacere che san remo venga interrotta dai soliti noti...

Vota veneto libero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'articolo 18 é merda, una distorsione del mercato assurda. Per aggirarlo le hanno inventate tutte, co.co.co, stagisti, interinali, tempo determinato finchè si può poi a casa, e poi se va bene ancora al lavoro. L'articolo 18 é una forma di adozione, tra legge e sindacati praticamente l'azienda si fa carico del lavoratore vita natural durante, anche se questo incrocia le braccia perchè lo champagne in mensa è servito a temperatura ambiente. Trasforma il mondo del lavoro in caste, lo stagista, il nero, il co.co.pro, l'interinale, il tempo determinato. Il modello da seguire è quello americano, sono stati i primi ad entrare in crisi e sono stati i primi ad uscirne, noi invece siamo ancora fermi. Non è ingessando il mercato che si crea dinamismo e meritocrazia.


Tramite la mamma di mia figlia vivo indirettamente la realtà del precariato ti posso garantire che levando l'articolo 18, in questo paese, diventeremmo tutti precari. Precari agli ordini dei padroni, la cui maggior parte sarebbero altri precari. 
Persino ora, da dipendente ti posso garantire che arrivano i ricatti. Le pressioni. Pensa cosa sarebbe dopo...

Ed io lavoro in una azienda tedesca e subisco molte meno pressioni di altri che invece passano le notti in ufficio. Ho una amica che vive il modello americano, in italia. Non ha più una vita privata. In Italia non puoi applicare il modello americano. 
Prima devi modificare la mentalità lavorativa. 
Prima bisogna capire che il lavoratore è una risorsa e non un costo.
Prima bisogna insegnare alle nuove generazione che il lavoro è si importante ma si lavora per vivere e non si vive per lavorare. Imprenditori, impiegati e libero professionisti.
Prima c'è bisogno di pensare a lavorare che a non prendersi nessuna responsabilità.

Ma io sono per un equilibrio vitale, in tutto.

My 2 cents. Logicamente.



Zod ha detto:


> No, sono dipendente di una multinazionale con compiti di responsabilità e vedo spesso tanti che meriterebbero di essere spediti a casa a calci in culo. Tutti italiani. Gli stranieri invece si impegnano tantissimo e sono più spaesati dal fancazzismo dei colleghi che dalla lingua.


e su questo, purtroppo, non posso che darti ragione.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Dirigenti fancazzisti non ne conosco molti. Incompetenti invece tantissimi. Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> Ad ognio modo la questione dell'articolo 18 andrebbe analizzata ben più in profondità. anche in questo caso ritengo che non si possa rivoluzionare il mercato del lavoro e demolire in toto l'articolo 18 se non c'è una cultura del lavoro ben diversa da quella attuale.
> Negli Stati Uniti puoi cambiare anche 5 lavori in due anni. Prima fai il giardiniere, poi se piaci come persona e il titolo di studio adatto ti prendono a fare il programmatore. Poi te ne vai e ti prendono a fare il pubblicitario ecc. ecc..
> C'è una cultura del lavoro ben diversa, dove le aziende investono in formazione e selezionano spesso in base alla persona e non all'esperienza accumulata.
> ...


D'ora in poi quando scrivi qualcosa firmala... Buscopann ed Occhiverdi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (20 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dirigenti fancazzisti non ne conosco molti. Incompetenti  invece tantissimi. Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> Ad ognio modo la questione dell'articolo 18 andrebbe analizzata ben più in profondità. anche in questo caso ritengo che non si possa rivoluzionare il mercato del lavoro e demolire in toto l'articolo 18 se non c'è una cultura del lavoro ben diversa da quella attuale.
> Negli Stati Uniti puoi cambiare anche 5 lavori in due anni. Prima fai il giardiniere, poi se piaci come persona e il titolo di studio adatto ti prendono a fare il programmatore. Poi te ne vai e ti prendono a fare il pubblicitario ecc. ecc..
> C'è una cultura del lavoro ben diversa, dove le aziende investono in formazione e selezionano spesso in base alla persona e non all'esperienza accumulata.
> ...



QUOTO :up:


----------



## Homer (20 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tramite la mamma di mia figlia vivo indirettamente *la realtà del precariato ti posso garantire che levando l'articolo 18, in questo paese, diventeremmo tutti precari. Precari agli ordini dei padroni, la cui maggior parte sarebbero altri precari.
> Persino ora, da dipendente ti posso garantire che arrivano i ricatti. Le pressioni. Pensa cosa sarebbe dopo...*
> 
> Ed io lavoro in una azienda tedesca e subisco molte meno pressioni di altri che invece passano le notti in ufficio. Ho una amica che vive il modello americano, in italia. Non ha più una vita privata. In Italia non puoi applicare il modello americano.
> ...



Ovviamente da dipendente a tempo indeterminato quale sono, non posso che quotarti, e come già letto più su, il modello americano è impraticabile qui in Italia, non c'è la cultura, ne per le aziende ne per il lavoratore, del ricambio, del rivendersi con un altro lavoro. In Italia lo userebbero per tagliare solamente teste, considernado il contesto di crisi in cui stiamo vivendo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tramite la mamma di mia figlia vivo indirettamente la realtà del precariato ti posso garantire che levando l'articolo 18, in questo paese, diventeremmo tutti precari. Precari agli ordini dei padroni, la cui maggior parte sarebbero altri precari.
> Persino ora, da dipendente ti posso garantire che arrivano i ricatti. Le pressioni. Pensa cosa sarebbe dopo...
> 
> Ed io lavoro in una azienda tedesca e subisco molte meno pressioni di altri che invece passano le notti in ufficio. Ho una amica che vive il modello americano, in italia. Non ha più una vita privata. In Italia non puoi applicare il modello americano.
> ...


Articolo 18, italia penisolabella...
Ah che bei tempi....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
[video=youtube;H-LsfdAX7JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-LsfdAX7JE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Buaaaa.a....Chiara Matraini dura minchia...AHAHAHAHHAAH...*

[video=youtube;4d6ivhl6voU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d6ivhl6voU[/video]


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tramite la mamma di mia figlia vivo indirettamente la realtà del precariato ti posso garantire che levando l'articolo 18, in questo paese, diventeremmo tutti precari. Precari agli ordini dei padroni, la cui maggior parte sarebbero altri precari.
> Persino ora, da dipendente ti posso garantire che arrivano i ricatti. Le pressioni. Pensa cosa sarebbe dopo...


Se escludiamo i dipendenti pubblici, e gli ultra quarantenni nelle grandi aziende, il resto sono già tutti precari. L'articolo 18 non si applica sotto i 15 dipendenti (altro esempio di divisione in caste). Alla fine evitiamo uno scontro culturale con il passato per salvaguardare le certezze di un 10% di lavoratori. Dare certezze a tutti è contro la meritocrazia. Inutile fare riforme se non cambiano prima le teste.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se escludiamo i dipendenti pubblici, e gli ultra quarantenni nelle grandi aziende, il resto sono già tutti precari. L'articolo 18 non si applica sotto i 15 dipendenti (altro esempio di divisione in caste). Alla fine evitiamo uno scontro culturale con il passato per salvaguardare le certezze di un 10% di lavoratori. Dare certezze a tutti è contro la meritocrazia. Inutile fare riforme se non cambiano prima le teste.


Zod ma che stracazzo vai cianciando, porco te. "Dare certezze a tutti è contro la meritocrazia" spero sia una boutade infelice per far ridere Brunilde (ma tanto non te la smolla, somaro).


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod ma che stracazzo vai cianciando, porco te. "Dare certezze a tutti è contro la meritocrazia" spero sia una boutade infelice per far ridere Brunilde (ma tanto non te la smolla, somaro).



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod ma che stracazzo vai cianciando, porco te. "Dare certezze a tutti è contro la meritocrazia" spero sia una boutade infelice per far ridere Brunilde (ma tanto non te la smolla, somaro).


dov'eri?


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> dov'eri?



Curiosona.

p.s. lo voglio sapere anch'io.


----------



## Zod (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod ma che stracazzo vai cianciando, porco te. "Dare certezze a tutti è contro la meritocrazia" spero sia una boutade infelice per far ridere Brunilde (ma tanto non te la smolla, somaro).




Con il termine troll, nel gergo di internet, e, in particolare, delle comunità virtuali, si indica una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli animi.[1][2][3]

Di norma l'obiettivo di un troll è far perdere la pazienza agli altri utenti, spingendoli a insultare e aggredire a loro volta (generando una flame war). Una tecnica comune del troll consiste nel prendere posizione in modo plateale, superficiale e arrogante su una questione vissuta come sensibile e già lungamente dibattuta dagli altri membri della comunità (per esempio una religion war). In altri casi, il troll interviene in modo apparentemente insensato o volutamente ingenuo, con lo scopo di irridere quegli utenti che, non capendone gli obiettivi, si sforzano di rispondere a tono ingenerando ulteriore discussione e senza giungere ad alcuna conclusione concreta.


Alcuni tipi di messaggi e attività associati all'azione del troll:
L'invio di messaggi intenzionalmente sgarbati, volgari, offensivi, aggressivi o irritanti.
L'invio di messaggi con contenuti senza senso, detto in gergo informatico flood (come: semplici lettere, emoticon, testi casuali)
L'invio di un numero di messaggi, anche se non particolarmente provocatori o insensati, tale da impedire il normale svolgimento delle discussioni.
L'invio di messaggi volutamente fuori tema (con frasi come: "come sviluppo la mia pagina web?", in un forum nel quale si parla di musica).
L'invio di messaggi contenenti errori portati avanti con finta convinzione (con frasi come: "Così è la vita è certamente il miglior film di Roberto Benigni, checché ne diciate!").
L'invio di messaggi a scopo di disinformazione e critica insensata.
Il perorare intenzionalmente e con tensione un'argomentazione basata su un errore difficile da dimostrare o su opinioni potenzialmente verosimili, facendosi seguire nella discussione dalla comunità.
Il pubblicare contenuti di disturbo come suoni, immagini o link a siti offensivi, sovente mimetizzandoli come innocui.
Lo svelare trame di film o libri senza avvertire.
Lo sbagliare deliberatamente e ripetutamente i nomi (di persone o cose) o regole grammaticali per irritare gli altri utenti.
L'attribuire a tanti l'opinione di uno, vittimizzandosi e non rispondendo nel merito, spingendo possibilmente altri utenti a prendere le proprie difese (con frasi come: "vi siete coalizzati contro di me").
Il ridicolizzare o denigrare ripetutamente gli interventi di un utente "concorrente".
Lo scrivere deliberatamente messaggi enfatici su un dato argomento divertendosi alla spalle di chi corrobora poi la propria fasulla tesi.
Il portare avanti tesi opposte a quelle dichiaratamente discusse nella comunità, con argomentazioni vaghe, imprecise e pretestuose, generando quindi flame (per esempio pubblicando teorie evoluzioniste in un forum di creazionisti o viceversa).


Secondo vari studi, sebbene comportamenti di disturbo siano riscontrabili anche nelle normali relazioni interpersonali, un ruolo chiave che spinge ad agire come troll nelle comunità virtuali è la sensazione di anonimato che molti utenti percepiscono durante la navigazione su internet.[9]
Poiché la definizione stessa di troll non è condivisa, cosa spinga un utente ad agire come tale è oggetto di dibattito. Alcune motivazioni:
Ricerca di attenzione: dominare la discussione incitando l'astio e dirottando efficacemente l'attenzione verso di sé.
Divertimento o satira: irridere chi si infervora seriamente e perde tempo per le parole volutamente provocatorie di un totale sconosciuto, provocando grandi discussioni con poca fatica.
Disagio personale: reazione a situazioni di disagio familiare, scolastico, finanziario o relazionale; per esempio combattendo sentimenti di inferiorità attraverso l'esperienza di controllare un ambiente.
Ragioni economiche: sfruttare la figura dei troll come mezzo di marketing per attrarre utenti e discussioni in una comunità o far parlare di sé.
Modificare l'opinione: ostentare opinioni estreme per fare in modo che le proprie vere opinioni, poi, sembrino moderate, e convincere quindi un gruppo di utenti a seguirle.
Combattere il conformismo: rompere la chiusura e il conformismo del gruppo agendo con una "terapia d'urto".
Attaccare un utente o un gruppo: agire personalmente contro un soggetto o gruppo di soggetti per ripicca, gelosia, non condivisione di idee o altra ragione.
Diminuire il rapporto segnale/rumore: diluire i messaggi informativi in un fiume di messaggi inutili, per far perdere interesse e utilità al gruppo o all'argomento discusso.
Verificare la robustezza di un sistema: violare le regole e i termini d'uso per controllare se e come gli amministratori/moderatori prendono contromisure.
Ricerca sociologica: studiare il fenomeno per ragioni di ricerca sociologico/scientifica.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> dov'eri?


Altrove.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Con il termine troll, nel gergo di internet, e, in particolare, delle comunità virtuali, si indica una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli animi.[1][2][3]
> 
> Di norma l'obiettivo di un troll è far perdere la pazienza agli altri utenti, spingendoli a insultare e aggredire a loro volta (generando una flame war). Una tecnica comune del troll consiste nel prendere posizione in modo plateale, superficiale e arrogante su una questione vissuta come sensibile e già lungamente dibattuta dagli altri membri della comunità (per esempio una religion war). In altri casi, il troll interviene in modo apparentemente insensato o volutamente ingenuo, con lo scopo di irridere quegli utenti che, non capendone gli obiettivi, si sforzano di rispondere a tono ingenerando ulteriore discussione e senza giungere ad alcuna conclusione concreta.
> 
> ...


Beast Of Prey


War

Sounds of violence breaks the silence
Ripping the stillness apart
Sounds of thunder n force from the world under
The essence and joy of my heart

The messengers who chime death's bell
The panzers have come to blow god into hell

Die

Like Lillith's sons - the demonic ones
Storming through dust clouds to kill
All they seek - to kill the weak
The extent of bloodshed to the thrill

The black roaring panzers who bring pain and death
And through their barrels you will feel hells breath

Eyeballs rolling, bodies twisting, mouths are screaming as they burn
Shells exploding, steel is crushing, dooms bell tolling, death you yearn

All I want, All I need
Is to see my enemies bleed

Guns of annihilation, hell's celebration
Execution of god can begin
Set the world on fire so Christ can expire
This time the devil will win

Smell the scent of fear and pain
As we roll through the pile of ash
Antichrist is here to reign as we blow god's throne
With a crash

All I want, all I need
Is to kill the ones light saved

I spit in the face of god with my gun
Ablazing the ghost and run over his son​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Beast Of Prey
> 
> 
> War
> ...



Ma la prima strofa é quasi uguale a Enjoy the silence


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Altrove.



:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Con il termine troll, nel gergo di internet, e, in particolare, delle comunità virtuali, si indica una persona che interagisce con gli altri utenti tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente senza senso, con l'obiettivo di disturbare la comunicazione e fomentare gli animi.[1][2][3]
> 
> Di norma l'obiettivo di un troll è far perdere la pazienza agli altri utenti, spingendoli a insultare e aggredire a loro volta (generando una flame war). Una tecnica comune del troll consiste nel prendere posizione in modo plateale, superficiale e arrogante su una questione vissuta come sensibile e già lungamente dibattuta dagli altri membri della comunità (per esempio una religion war). In altri casi, il troll interviene in modo apparentemente insensato o volutamente ingenuo, con lo scopo di irridere quegli utenti che, non capendone gli obiettivi, si sforzano di rispondere a tono ingenerando ulteriore discussione e senza giungere ad alcuna conclusione concreta.
> 
> ...


Joey sarà pure un troll ma ha ragione a chiederti "che cavolo stai dicendo?"


Lo Stato ha il DOVERE di dare alcune certezze a tutti i cittadini, come sancito dalla Costituzione.

Poi, che essa sia divenuta carta straccia perchè il popolo italiano è un popolo di pecoroni egoisti e stupidi, che ha sempre scelto male i propri rappresentanti, è un altro conto. 
Questo non vuol dire perdere la speranza e dimenticare i propri diritti, arrivando anche solo a pensare una cosa del genere.

Hai detto bene, dovrebbe cambiare la testa dell'italiota medio.

Magari tutti avessero il senso di comunità piuttosto che pensare sempre e solo al proprio ombelico e fare la guerra a quei pochi che, BEN VENGA, ancora sono sotto l'art. 18.


----------



## Principessa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ah, parlo da persona che pur lavorando sempre bene, è stata spesso trattata da numero, come molti della mia generazione. E non solo.
Ho avuto un contratto decente per un anno.
Per il resto contratti a progetto pur essendo a tutti gli effetti una subordinata! E infatti a una di queste aziende farò causa.

Ma ripeto, non mi sognerei mai di attaccare chi è sotto l'art. 18.

Non sono dei privilegiati. Sono persone che meritano, come lo meriterebbero tantissime altre persone.


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah, parlo da persona che pur lavorando sempre bene, è stata spesso trattata da numero, come molti della mia generazione. E non solo.
> Ho avuto un contratto decente per un anno.
> Per il resto contratti a progetto pur essendo a tutti gli effetti una subordinata! E infatti a una di queste aziende farò causa.
> 
> ...


L'Italia è una repubblica fondata sul lavoro, non sulla certezza che comunque ti comporti avrai sempre un lavoro. Il lavoro è un diritto, giusto, ma i diritti sono il rovescio dei doveri. Applicare l'articolo 18 equivale a garantire un diritto a prescindere dallo svolgere il proprio dovere, vanificando la meritocrazia. Le aziende non possono fare nulla contro un dipendente furbo. Ci sono tante persone a casa che darebbero l'anima per poter lavorare. Perché una azienda deve tenersi un dipendente scontento, che fomenta dissenso tra i colleghi, che si lamenta di tutto, che passa tre mesi l'anno a casa in malattia, che timbra il cartellino e poi si dibatte tra bagno, sigaretta e caffè? E non puoi licenziarlo, non solo, i sindacati lo difendono pure  e lo nominano pure rappresentante. Io non dico che siano tutti così, ma in questo paese di finti furbi non bisogna dare simili possibilità a nessuno. In quale altro paese al mondo esiste l'articolo 18???


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'Italia è una repubblica fondata sul lavoro, non sulla certezza che comunque ti comporti avrai sempre un lavoro. Il lavoro è un diritto, giusto, ma i diritti sono il rovescio dei doveri. *Applicare l'articolo 18 equivale a garantire un diritto a prescindere dallo svolgere il proprio dovere, vanificando la meritocrazia. Le aziende non possono fare nulla contro un dipendente furbo. Ci sono tante persone a casa che darebbero l'anima per poter lavorare. *Perché una azienda deve tenersi un dipendente scontento, che fomenta dissenso tra i colleghi, *che si lamenta di tutto, che passa tre mesi l'anno a casa in malattia, che timbra il cartellino e poi si dibatte tra bagno, sigaretta e caffè?* E non puoi licenziarlo, non solo, i sindacati lo difendono pure  e lo nominano pure rappresentante. Io non dico che siano tutti così, ma in questo paese di finti furbi non bisogna dare simili possibilità a nessuno. In quale altro paese al mondo esiste l'articolo 18???


Ma cosa stai dicendo?

In base all'art. 18 l'azienza può licenziare il lavoratore per inadempimento dei suoi obblighi contrattuali e, in base alla riforma Fornero, adesso anche per motivi oggettivi, cioè ragioni che riguardano l'attività produttiva e l'organizzazione del lavoro. Quindi se l'azienda è in crisi, può mandare a casa chi vuole.

Lo sai che una nota società di revisione contabile ha mandato a casa parecchi dipendenti ultra-cinquantenni per assumere giovani che gli costano la metà? E sai cosa gli hanno detto a queste persone che erano lì da 20 anni?
Tu fammi causa. Io intanto non ti pago più. Altrimenti mi firmi le dimissioni e io ti garantisco due anni di stipendio senza che lavori.

Ecco le garanzie dell'art. 18.

Mi sa che vivi in un altro mondo. Ti invito a informarti maggiormente prima di spararle grosse come hai fatto.

I tre mesi di malattia, i privilegi di cui parli, sono forse di alcuni lavoratori pubblici. Ma perchè non sono soggetti all'art. 18 e hanno una normativa sicuramente più favorevole di quella dei lavoratori delle aziende private.

Allo stato attuale delle cose, le aziende fanno il cavolo che gli pare e nemmeno con l'art. 18 si è tutelati.


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?
> 
> In base all'art. 18 l'azienza può licenziare il lavoratore per inadempimento dei suoi obblighi contrattuali e, in base alla riforma Fornero, adesso anche per motivi oggettivi, cioè ragioni che riguardano l'attività produttiva e l'organizzazione del lavoro. Quindi se l'azienda è in crisi, può mandare a casa chi vuole.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati, i casi in cui il giudice da ragione all'azienda fanno notizia sui giornali quanto sono rari. C'è un tale garantismo che se uno stupra una collega non lo possono licenziare fino a sentenza definitiva, dopo i tre gradi di giudizio. Non ti possono licenziare. Fammi il nome di quella azienda che mi interessa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma figurati, i casi in cui il giudice da ragione all'azienda fanno notizia sui giornali quanto sono rari. C'è un tale garantismo che se uno stupra una collega non lo possono licenziare fino a sentenza definitiva, dopo i tre gradi di giudizio. Non ti possono licenziare. Fammi il nome di quella azienda che mi interessa.


Che discorso del cazzo sto qua.
Ma non hai mai visto che negli ultimi 5 anni ogni forma di garantismo è andato in mona?
Allora tu dici che nessuno licenzia nessuno eh?

Ma non vedi che oggi o accetti il licenziamento o chiudono l'azienda?

Quale forma di garantismo esiste per un industriale se le sue fatture vanno in insoluto eh?

L'unica arma che hanno gli industriali contro lo stato italiano è questa:
Non ci aiutate?
Ok mettiamo subito altre 100 famiglie sul tuo groppone caro stato.

Che io industriale sono ben stanco di rischiare ogni giorno del mio.
Ne ho abbastanza per vivere decorosamente alle maldive per il resto dei miei giorni.

CHiudo
e at salut.

Tu continua ad alzare l'iva.

E che Quibbel mi smentisca.


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che discorso del cazzo sto qua.
> Ma non hai mai visto che negli ultimi 5 anni ogni forma di garantismo è andato in mona?
> Allora tu dici che nessuno licenzia nessuno eh?
> 
> ...


Caro conte, 

non licenziano solo le aziende in crisi. 

Lo fanno anche quelle che hanno profitti alti e potrebbero permettersi di mettere tutti in regola.

Naturalmente, sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che molte aziende sono tartassate dallo Stato italiano e ormai qui non c'è proprio possibilità di fare impresa onestamente. Su quei licenziamenti... che dire? Non si può dire nulla.
Se un'azienda fallisce, nonostante gli sforzi dell'imprenditore... c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma figurati, i casi in cui il giudice da ragione all'azienda fanno notizia sui giornali quanto sono rari. C'è un tale garantismo che se uno stupra una collega non lo possono licenziare fino a sentenza definitiva, dopo i tre gradi di giudizio. Non ti possono licenziare. Fammi il nome di quella azienda che mi interessa.


Ma parli per sentito dire o ne conosci tanti di questi "fannulloni"?

Fa' nome e cognome.

Io non ho bisogno di citare quell'azienda di revisione contabile che ha fatto questo bel "turn-over" mandando a spasso parecchi dirigenti e impiegati per prenderne due (giovani) allo stesso costo di uno (senior). E' sufficiente che ti informi un po'. La ricerca di nuove menti fresche l'hanno fatta pubblicamente.

Temo sarà difficile informarti. Dai tuoi discorsi qualunquisti ho il timore che la tua informazione si limiti al sentito dire e alle chiacchierate vuote con altri "sfortunati" come te, gente che se la prende con altri loro simili, sulla stessa barca, invece di capire che i problemi sono molto più complessi.

Perchè forse è più facile per te.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Caro conte,
> 
> non licenziano solo le aziende in crisi.
> 
> Lo fanno anche quelle che hanno profitti alti e potrebbero permettersi di mettere tutti in regola.


E quali sono oggi le aziende in Italia dagli alti profitti?


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quali sono oggi le aziende in Italia dagli alti profitti?


La mia ex azienda lo è  per fare un umile esempio.

L'ex azienda dove lavorava mio padre pure. Ma una pessima dirigenza gli ha fatto perdere tutte le commesse. Perchè a questi banditi interessava soltanto prendere il malloppo e scappare.


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma parli per sentito dire o ne conosci tanti di questi "fannulloni"?
> 
> Fa' nome e cognome.
> 
> ...


Uhhh...un attacco personale. Mi domando se esista qualcuno in questo forum capace di disquisire anche in contraddittorio senza scadere nell'insulto personale.

Comunque no, non faccio parte degli "sfortunati", almeno finchè non mi stufo di nuovo :smile: A me le certezze annoiano.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Febbraio 2014)

@PrinciPapessa

Quando entri nel merito di questi discorsi e lucidi le pistole contro i banditi del pensiero, del buon senso e della percezione stessa della realtà, beh... io ti onoro! Principessa, tra te e Elio, sicura che sia lui quello adatto a far politica?


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Uhhh...un attacco personale. Mi domando se esista qualcuno in questo forum capace di disquisire anche in contraddittorio senza scadere nell'insulto personale.
> 
> Comunque no, non faccio parte degli "sfortunati", almeno finchè non mi stufo di nuovo :smile: A me le certezze annoiano.


Ti ho chiesto di fare nome e cognome di tutti i fannulloni che conosci. Di dimostrare le cazzate che dici. 
Non ci riesci perché probabilmente sono ben altri i problemi dell'Italia e quello che dico io è sotto gli occhi di tutti? 
Chissà, magari ci arrivi da solo.
Potevo evitare di dire che sei il solito italiota medio e qualunquista, è vero, ma sai, siccome la tua mentalità ignorante ha rovinato un paese intero, non riesco proprio a trattenermi. 
 

Ti annoia avere la sicurezza di un lavoro. Ok. Beh, molti hanno famiglia da campare e non hanno nessuno che gli para il sedere. Capisco i tuoi limiti e il tuo sconfinato egoismo ma abbi un po' di rispetto per queste persone.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @PrinciPapessa
> 
> Quando entri nel merito di questi discorsi e lucidi le pistole contro i banditi del pensiero, del buon senso e della percezione stessa della realtà, beh... io ti onoro! Principessa, tra te e Elio, *sicura che sia lui quello adatto a far politica?*


Quello dovrebbe spalare letame, quale politica.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto di fare nome e cognome di tutti i fannulloni che conosci. Di dimostrare le cazzate che dici.
> Non ci riesci perché probabilmente sono ben altri i problemi dell'Italia e quello che dico io è sotto gli occhi di tutti?
> Chissà, magari ci arrivi da solo.
> Potevo evitare di dire che sei il solito italiota medio e qualunquista, è vero, ma sai, siccome la tua mentalità ignorante ha rovinato un paese intero, non riesco proprio a trattenermi.
> ...



Farà il sindacalista no?
Nelle nostre aziende sono i paria no?
Gli intoccabili
Pagati bene e obbligati a non far nessuna fatica purchè non rompano i coglioni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto di fare nome e cognome di tutti i fannulloni che conosci. Di dimostrare le cazzate che dici.
> Non ci riesci perché probabilmente sono ben altri i problemi dell'Italia e quello che dico io è sotto gli occhi di tutti?
> Chissà, magari ci arrivi da solo.
> Potevo evitare di dire che sei il solito italiota medio e qualunquista, è vero, ma sai, siccome la tua mentalità ignorante ha rovinato un paese intero, non riesco proprio a trattenermi.
> ...


Esagerata! E comunque l'italiano medio aspira al posto fisso, ed è questa cultura del posto fisso, sostenuta da sindacati e clientelismo politico, che ha rovinato il paese.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Caro conte,
> 
> non licenziano solo le aziende in crisi.
> 
> ...


Ma non capisco perchè dici in regola...
Forse che esistono grandi aziende in cui si lavora in nero?
In cui i grandi profitti sono legati a non pagare i contributi del lavoratore?

Per me in Italia non c'è più possibilità di fare impresa
con profitto no?

Se non hai un certo profitto lavori per rimetterci...

Mio padre si bacia le mani per aver chiuso alle prime avvisaglie dei guai...
Era il 2006, quando gli dissi, alla chiusura trimestrale, papi qua la se mete male...

Lui rispose mica sono Berlusca io, a settantanni non mi metto a fare investimenti e saro la botega...

Ma gli anni d'oro erano conclusi
Assieme al sogno del nord est...

In fine anni settanta e per tutti gli anni 80
i profitti erano bonissimi...

Me li ricordo ben i tempi in cui se fatturava almeno cento milioni di lire al mese...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Esagerata! E comunque l'italiano medio aspira al posto fisso, *ed è questa cultura del posto fisso, sostenuta da sindacati e clientelismo politico, che ha rovinato il paese*.


Dai su, per favore. Non farmi fare come ieri che poi ti smerdo. Su.


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @PrinciPapessa
> 
> Quando entri nel merito di questi discorsi e lucidi le pistole contro i banditi del pensiero, del buon senso e della percezione stessa della realtà, beh... io ti onoro! Principessa, tra te e Elio, sicura che sia lui quello adatto a far politica?


Sono io onorata dal tuo pensiero. 
 Mi piacerebbe tornare in politica, anche se significherà litigare a casa.


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su, per favore. Non farmi fare come ieri che poi ti smerdo. Su.


Ho trovato l'avatar giusto per te...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho trovato l'avatar giusto per te...


Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ti voglio un po' bene, mi sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho trovato l'avatar giusto per te...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ammazza è azzeccato :carneval:


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farà il sindacalista no?
> Nelle nostre aziende sono i paria no?
> Gli intoccabili
> Pagati bene e obbligati a non far nessuna fatica purchè non rompano i coglioni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che dici?

E' proprio il contrario! Ne conosco tanti della FIOM che hanno ricevuto trattamenti sfavorevoli (es. il collega non sindacalista lo trasferiscono dove chiede di essere trasferito, lui no)


Zod secondo me è uno dei tanti italioti con il culo parato, che può permettersi di lavorare per diletto e non per portare a casa la pagnotta.


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello dovrebbe spalare letame, quale politica.


No comment! Ovviamente tu lo conosci meglio di me per dire una cosa del genere...


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non capisco perchè dici in regola...
> *Forse che esistono grandi aziende in cui si lavora in nero?*
> In cui i grandi profitti sono legati a non pagare i contributi del lavoratore?
> 
> ...


In nero credo siano poche ma la maggioranza delle aziende non ha i suoi lavoratori in regola perchè utilizza contratti non idonei con la subordinazione pur di risparmiare.

Sinceramente è un po' una visione parziale pensare che tutte le aziende siano oneste.


Guadagnare e fare profitto è giustissimo, ci mancherebbe, ma anche rispettare le leggi e investire sulle persone.


----------



## Principessa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Esagerata! E comunque l'italiano medio aspira al posto fisso, ed è questa cultura del posto fisso, sostenuta da sindacati e clientelismo politico, che ha rovinato il paese.


Prima di tutto ti ho chiesto di argomentare e non l'hai fatto.
Ma vabbè.
Detto questo, non sono esagerata perchè tu dimostri di guardare solo al tuo ombelico. Come fanno tantissime persone.

Ed è per questo che siamo rovinati, non per il posto fisso...

Il lavoro non è un privilegio, è un diritto. Un padre e una madre devono poter mantenere la loro famiglia. Un single o una single devono poter vivere da soli in modo dignitoso.
Poi certo, se sono fannulloni verranno licenziati, come prevede la legge, ma fino a quel momento è giusto che abbiano delle garanzie.
Non me le sono inventata io queste cose in un attacco di buonismo, è scritto nella Costituzione dello Stato in cui viviamo e in cui vivi pure tu.

Il lavoro fondato sulla meritocrazia e anche sulla stabilità dà maggiore ricchezza e anche sicurezza. La gente spende. L'economia gira.
Con la precarietà, la gente NON spende, perchè non sa quale sarà il suo domani. E ti assicuro che quando le aziende offrono poco (per la crisi, come dice conte, o anche perchè ci marciano), non funzionano le americanate tipo il coaching, il marketing di sè stessi e la comunicazione efficace.
Puoi fare tutti i sorrisi finti che vuoi ma sei nella merda e hai buone probabilità di restarci.
Quindi non è il posto fisso che ha rovinato il paese. Tutt'altro. Se oggi le giovani generazioni riescono a campare, è proprio grazie all'aiuto dei genitori che hanno avuto quel posto fisso e la possibilità di una vita normale e decente. Hanno potuto risparmiare. Hanno potuto comprare casa.

L'Italia l'ha rovinata l'egoismo della gente come te.

Sai qual è il tuo ragionamento?
"Io sto bene, posso permettermi di lavorare per piacere, e allora chi se ne frega degli altri."

Questo pensiero, applicato su larga scala, ha generato individui meschini e superficiali, gente che per ogni azione, ogni voto, ogni respiro, ha solo pensato esclusivamente a sè stesso e al suo microcosmo del cavolo.

Anche io, siccome non ho più un affitto da pagare, potrei dire:
"Io sto bene, non ho un affitto da pagare, chi se ne frega degli altri."

Però io non lo faccio, sai perchè?
Perchè tu pensi ai cazzi tuoi, io a differenza tua ho una coscienza civile e un minimo di buoni valori.
:smile:


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prima di tutto ti ho chiesto di argomentare e non l'hai fatto.
> Ma vabbè.
> Detto questo, non sono esagerata perchè tu dimostri di guardare solo al tuo ombelico. Come fanno tantissime persone.
> 
> ...


Una camomilla?

Mi spiace ma non argomento con chi insulta. Forse è anche l'incapacità al dialogo ad aver rovinato il paese. Questa logica dell'insulto e dell'attribuzione reciproca delle responsabilità. Impara a parlare e se avrò ancora tempo per te parleremo.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Una camomilla?
> 
> Mi spiace ma non argomento con chi insulta.* Forse è anche l'incapacità al dialogo ad aver rovinato il paese.* Questa logica dell'insulto e dell'attribuzione reciproca delle responsabilità. Impara a parlare e se avrò ancora tempo per te parleremo.


Comodo darmi della maleducata perchè non sai dimostrare le cazzate che dici! 


Vedi io so parlare e ho motivato tutto, anche le offese alla tua persona. Che poi mi devi dire che offesa è darti dell'egoista. Se tu non arrivi a pensare che per moltissime persone il lavoro è necessario e non è proprio il caso di spararle grosse come hai fatto...
Non riesci nemmeno virtualmente a essere migliore. Pensa che bel soggetto sarai nella vita reale.
:rotfl:

Adesso, dopo aver detto che la cultura del posto fisso ha rovinato il paese, dici che l'incapacità al dialogo l'ha fatto.

Ci tengo a farti notare che tu non hai dialogato. Quello che hai detto tu, in pochi post, è una serie di offese che in confronto, quelle che ti ho rivolto io, sono bruscolini. 
Hai insultato un'intera categoria di  lavoratori. Hai insultato la gente che fatica a campare, grazie alla  precarietà. Hai insultato l'intelligenza di chi legge e vive nel mondo  reale, a differenza tua.

Taci pure. E' meglio, se il tuo livello è questo.

La camomilla la prendo volentieri. Tu faresti bene a mangiare un po' più di pesce, dicono che il fosforo fa bene al cervello.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comodo darmi della maleducata perchè non sai dimostrare le cazzate che dici!
> 
> 
> Vedi io so parlare e ho motivato tutto, anche le offese alla tua persona. Che poi mi devi dire che offesa è darti dell'egoista. Se tu non arrivi a pensare che per moltissime persone il lavoro è necessario e non è proprio il caso di spararle grosse come hai fatto...
> ...


Tu te la stai cantando e suonando da sola. Io non ti ho insultato, lo riconosci, e se sei tanto intelligente come ti sforzi di venderti saprai anche che il rispetto è alla base della comunicazione. Se io ho insultato "la gente", tu hai categorizzato gli "italioti paraculati" facendo altrettanto. 

In America senza l'articolo 18 sono al 6,7% di disoccupazione, noi siamo almeno al doppio. Il mondo è cambiato, prima te ne rendi conto e meglio è. 

Ragazzina, io sto soltanto esprimendo opinioni diverse dalle tue, sei capace di confrontarti in modo civile oppure sai solo farfugliare istericamente populismi anacronistici?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In nero credo siano poche ma la maggioranza delle aziende non ha i suoi lavoratori in regola perchè utilizza contratti non idonei con la subordinazione pur di risparmiare.
> 
> Sinceramente è un po' una visione parziale pensare che tutte le aziende siano oneste.
> 
> ...


Cioè dici che le grandi aziende formulano contratti non in regola con la legge che prevede il minimo sindacale o il salario di categoria?
Vuoi forse dirmi che una grande azienda può assumermi a 47 anni come apprendista? Anche se sono un quinto livello?

Sono del parere che di sti tempi, un imprenditore cerchi di risparmiare per tentare di essere competitivo.
Se è vero che la legge di mercato è basata su domanda e offerta, è anche vero che se l'offerta è troppo costosa la domanda si abbassa.

La mia visione sulle grandi aziende è che non sia possibile oggi fare i disonesti.
I controlli sono capillari e stangano.

Se vuoi un esempio di azienda, che conosco, ad alto profitto è la DIESEl.
Mentre è fuori discussione che uno come Renzo Rosso faccia il nero, ai dipendenti, è facilmente spiegabile l'alto profitto con la domanda grande di un prodotto venduto a cifre esorbitanti rispetto al suo valore reale.

CIoè se io riesco a venderti stracci come se fosse oro...i miei profitti saranno altissimi, senza sfruttamento di nessuno.

Sui contratti non idonei non so che dirti.
CHe cosa intendi?

Proprio stasera ne ho letto uno.
2700 euro netti al mese.
Stagionale da 1 giugno a 1 settembre.
105 ore settimanali.
euro 6 all'ora netti.

Prendere o lasciare.

Ahn...io dovrei assumere per ste 105 ore due persone no?
AHn ok...assumo due persone...euro 3 netti all'ora.

Cosa rischio io?
ALlora mia cara
Se al primo settembre ho avuto tot clienti gli 8100 euro che ti devo netti, più liquidazione e bla e bla e bla...
Incideranno mettiamo per il 5% sulle mie spese.
Se ho avuto metà clienti per il 10%.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Esagerata! E comunque l'italiano medio aspira al posto fisso, ed è questa cultura del posto fisso, sostenuta da sindacati e clientelismo politico, che ha rovinato il paese.


Bon allora ancora una volta noi veneti, siamo diversi.

Nessuno di noi ha mai aspirato al posto fisso.
Roba per statali.

Tutti noi abbiamo sempre sognato questo...
Un giorno anca mi sarò un paron de n'azienda.

Questo è il veneto medio.

Parchè a fare el mezzadro, l'emigrante ecc..ecc..ecc...go patio bastansa.

Ci sono posti fississimi.
Di tutti quelli che non riescono ad andare in pensione.
E a lasciare il posto ai giovani.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> 
> E' proprio il contrario! Ne conosco tanti della FIOM che hanno ricevuto trattamenti sfavorevoli (es. il collega non sindacalista lo trasferiscono dove chiede di essere trasferito, lui no)
> 
> ...


Altro caso
El pensionato.

http://www.marellimotori.com/home.asp?*p=82

Questa azienda era chiamata el pensionato.
Finchè fu in mano ai sindacati, lavorò sempre in perdita.
6 ore al giorno.

Ovvio che i dipendenti più volenterosi al pomeriggio iniziavano tutti el secondo e terso lavoro no?

( altro esempio da veneto medio: avere due o tre lavori che la giornata è lunga)

Poi l'azienda l'hanno comprata gli inglesi.
Ora ha un sacco di lavoro.
Ma non la chiamano più el pensionato, ma el lager.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa operai che non avevano mai sentito dire in vita loro:
Tu in 8 ore devi produrre TOT, perchè noi ti paghiamo TOT.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Invece prima era:
Io sono costretto a stare qua a ciondolare sei ore al giorno.
QUindi ho diritto allo stipendio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Una camomilla?
> 
> Mi spiace ma non argomento con chi insulta. Forse è anche l'incapacità al dialogo ad aver rovinato il paese. Questa logica dell'insulto e dell'attribuzione reciproca delle responsabilità. Impara a parlare e se avrò ancora tempo per te parleremo.



Vedrai che presto ci sarà molto dialogo.
Si sta mettendo sempre peggio per gli statali...
E quando FINALMENTE verrà toccato anche loro culetto

Ne vedremo delle belle...

Nel mio piccolo comunque sono riuscito a mostrare come lo stesso lavoro fatto da due persone a tempo pieno, può essere ONESTAMENTE fatto, da una persona part time.

Ed ecco che ci può essere un part time profumatamente pagato, piuttosto che due stipendietti immeritatamente regalati...

Ricordo la prima impiegata di mio padre...
Quando non c' era da fare in ufficio la mandava o a badare noi bambini o a fare le pulizie in casa...

E andava eh?
Come se andava eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu te la stai cantando e suonando da sola. Io non ti ho insultato, lo riconosci, e se sei tanto intelligente come ti sforzi di venderti saprai anche che il rispetto è alla base della comunicazione. Se io ho insultato "la gente", tu hai categorizzato gli "italioti paraculati" facendo altrettanto.
> 
> In America senza l'articolo 18 sono al 6,7% di disoccupazione, noi siamo almeno al doppio. Il mondo è cambiato, prima te ne rendi conto e meglio è.
> 
> Ragazzina, io sto soltanto esprimendo opinioni diverse dalle tue, sei capace di confrontarti in modo civile oppure sai solo farfugliare istericamente populismi anacronistici?


Forse non ti è chiaro. 

Io non sono come te, che penso solo al mio ombelico.
Io mi sento insultata personalmente dalla tua ignoranza e dal tuo egoismo rivoltante. Mi vergogno per te per quello che hai scritto.

Perchè pensi che io mi debba vendere? Le idee che esprimo sono forti. Più di me stessa e di come le esprimo.

Non posso confrontarmi con una persona che dice una marea di cazzate, una dopo l'altra, senza motivarle.

Sai dimostrare COME il posto fisso ha rovinato il paese?
Sai dimostrare COME la mancanza di dialogo ha rovinato il paese?
Sai dimostrare che la maggioranza delle cause di lavoro le fanno fannulloni?
Sai dimostrare che la precarietà NON ha rovinato il paese ma anzi, le persone stanno meglio grazie ad essa?

Dai, stupiscici.

Lo so che il mondo è cambiato ed è sempre più pieno di gente di merda. Ma per fortuna esistono anche PERSONE.

La statistica della disoccupazione negli U.S.A. da dove l'hai presa? E' garanzia di benessere secondo te? Lo sapevi che gli U.S.A. hanno un tasso imbarazzante di mortalità infantile? 

Quasi quasi qui si sta meglio, da certi punti di vista.

Non voglio doverti ricordare che se io ho la certezza di un contratto di un anno, vivrò molto meglio che con un contratto di un mese. 
E con un contratto di un mese, NON posso andare via di casa dei miei genitori, vivere da sola o fare una famiglia.

Negli U.S.A. ci vuole poco a diventare poveri. Basta ammalarsi.


Spremi il cervellino, vedrai che un paese davvero migliore lo trovi. Difficilmente sarà un paese capitalista come gli U.S.A.

Ah, non ti permettere di chiamarmi ragazzina. Sono molto più donna di te. 
Non tanto perchè so argomentare. Soprattutto per il mio altruismo, parola che tu non conosci.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu te la stai cantando e suonando da sola. Io non ti ho insultato, lo riconosci, e se sei tanto intelligente come ti sforzi di venderti saprai anche che il rispetto è alla base della comunicazione. Se io ho insultato "la gente", tu hai categorizzato gli "italioti paraculati" facendo altrettanto.
> 
> In America senza l'articolo 18 sono al 6,7% di disoccupazione, noi siamo almeno al doppio. Il mondo è cambiato, prima te ne rendi conto e meglio è.
> 
> Ragazzina, io sto soltanto esprimendo opinioni diverse dalle tue, sei capace di confrontarti in modo civile oppure sai solo farfugliare istericamente populismi anacronistici?


Senti la testa degli americani
è diversa dalla nostra.

C'entra un casso l'articolo 18.

Pensa che loro hanno il lordo in busta e non il netto no?
Devi essere tu previdente no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Forse non ti è chiaro.
> 
> Io non sono come te, che penso solo al mio ombelico.
> Io mi sento insultata personalmente dalla tua ignoranza e dal tuo egoismo rivoltante. Mi vergogno per te per quello che hai scritto.
> ...


Vedi il contratto di un mese dovrebbe essere inserito in un certo sistema per cui viene a tuo vantaggio no?
Prova a pensare a quanto acquisisce in termini di esperienza un giovane se in dodici mesi fa dodici esperienze lavorative diverse.
Quello che ha rovinato il nostro paese a mio avviso sono:
1) La corruzione di stato che ha avvallato il sommerso.
2) La burocrazia vecia come il cucco
3) Enti statali doppi e inutili
4) Baby pensionati.
5) Spendere più dei soldi che si guadagna facendo debiti: Craxi.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora ancora una volta noi veneti, siamo diversi.
> 
> Nessuno di noi ha mai aspirato al posto fisso.
> Roba per statali.
> ...


Il Veneto cresce dei grandi lavoratori, solo che la voglia di lavorare è così tanta che smettono di studiare troppo presto. Finchè c'era la Lira e il cambio favorevole il nordest andava a gonfie vele. Quando è arrivato l'Euro e il cambio sfavorevole, la concorrenza cinese è divenuta insostenibile. Bisognava puntare di più sull'innovazione e la ricerca, per poter vendere un prodotto che non fosse solo manovalanza ma frutto di ingegneria. Penso che il nordest comunque sarà il primo a ripartire e probabilmente avrà imparato la lezione. Prima si studia, poi si lavora.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Cioè dici che le grandi aziende formulano contratti non in regola con la legge che prevede il minimo sindacale o il salario di categoria?
> Vuoi forse dirmi che una grande azienda può assumermi a 47 anni come apprendista? Anche se sono un quinto livello?*
> 
> Sono del parere che di sti tempi, un imprenditore cerchi di risparmiare per tentare di essere competitivo.
> ...


Dico che le aziende, grandi e piccole, hanno fatto un abuso sfrenato dei contratti a progetto, pur pretendendo la subordinazione dai loro dipendenti.

Anche lo "stage" è stato usato per risparmiare, anzi peggio, per non pagare.

Ti pare possibile fare uno stage come... cassiera?

Eppure esistono!

Tu sei liberissimo di pensare che l'imprenditore, siccome dà lavoro, può mettere le condizioni che vuole.

Io sono altrettanto libera di fargli causa se non rispetta la legge. E non sono chiacchiere, lo sto facendo davvero e così tanti che conosco.


Non siamo fannulloni, siamo piuttosto persone con una dignità e non pecore!


----------



## Fantastica (26 Febbraio 2014)

@PrinciPapessa

Con questi due non se ne esce... Tu hai portato degli ARGOMENTI, ti rispondono sul piano personale consigliandoti una camomilla e portano dati un tanto al kilo senza legare tra loro i dati in un RAGIONAMENTO. Non lo sanno fare. 
Riguardati, tesoro bellicoso. Un grandissimo tifo da qui


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Forse non ti è chiaro.
> 
> Io non sono come te, che penso solo al mio ombelico.
> Io mi sento insultata personalmente dalla tua ignoranza e dal tuo egoismo rivoltante. Mi vergogno per te per quello che hai scritto.
> ...


Sono d'accordo solo sul neretto.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Vedi il contratto di un mese dovrebbe essere inserito in un certo sistema per cui viene a tuo vantaggio no?
> Prova a pensare a quanto acquisisce in termini di esperienza un giovane se in dodici mesi fa dodici esperienze lavorative diverse.*
> Quello che ha rovinato il nostro paese a mio avviso sono:
> *1) La corruzione di stato che ha avvallato il sommerso.
> ...


Si ma ci vorrebbe anche un sistema che garantisca al lavoratore di trovare subito altro. Allora si che si cambia lavoro volentieri e la precarietà diventa flessibilità.
Se non ho questa garanzia, come faccio a pagare l'affitto o il mutuo?
Lo devo pagare tutti i mesi, non un mese si e uno no.

Qui in Italia non esiste! Prima di tutto il precario viene pagato MENO del lavoratore fisso (all'estero è esattamente il contrario). E soprattutto le agenzie di collocamento e quelle interinali sono penose. Molte aziende sono penose perchè ormai pretendono di avere il lavoro GRATIS.

Sui 5 punti mi trovi d'accordissimo. Quanto al punto 3, la politica è stata colpevole di aver assunto troppi dipendenti pubblici e di non aver mai toccato quell'ambito, producendo spesso veri e propri privilegi. Gente che DAVVERO si può permettere di prendere uno stipendio senza lavorare.
Ma dobbiamo licenziare tutti?
No. Basterebbe che la normativa del pubblico impiego fosse equiparata al lavoro privato.
Vedi come righerebbero dritto... ora che non sono più "intoccabili".


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo sul neretto.


Speravo rispondessi alle domande ma prendo atto che non ne sei in grado.
 Basta che non manifesti più la volontà di dialogare.

Un dialogo nasce tra due esseri umani, non tra un essere umano e un pappagallo che emette sentenze a cui non sa dare neppure uno straccio di motivo logico.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il Veneto cresce dei grandi lavoratori, solo che la voglia di lavorare è così tanta che smettono di studiare troppo presto. Finchè c'era la Lira e il cambio favorevole il nordest andava a gonfie vele. Quando è arrivato l'Euro e il cambio sfavorevole, la concorrenza cinese è divenuta insostenibile. Bisognava puntare di più sull'innovazione e la ricerca, per poter vendere un prodotto che non fosse solo manovalanza ma frutto di ingegneria. Penso che il nordest comunque sarà il primo a ripartire e probabilmente avrà imparato la lezione. Prima si studia, poi si lavora.



Che ingenuo.
Non era così.
Da noi fioccavano i cartelli cercasi operai.
E la offerta di lavoro era così tanta che quando io ero al liceo una che andava in conceria a sedici anni, portava a casa due milioni di lire. At capì?
Non è essere grandi lavoratori...
Ma avere tanto lavoro e ben pagato
Perchè prima che venissero gli extra comunitari...i paroni se rubava la mano d'opera l'un con l'altro a fior di dindi...

La lezione è...
Prima che se stachemo da Roma meglio è.
Per ripartire dobbiamo staccarci dall'Italia e agganciarci al resto d'Europa.
QUella che guarda in su e non in giù.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dico che le aziende, grandi e piccole, hanno fatto un abuso sfrenato dei contratti a progetto, pur pretendendo la subordinazione dai loro dipendenti.
> 
> Anche lo "stage" è stato usato per risparmiare, anzi peggio, per non pagare.
> 
> ...


Bon
Sai tu quanto lavoro a gratis si fa in certe professioni per poterle esercitare?
Altro che stage...
Non mi ricordo come si chiama...ma lo fanno gli infermieri, i geometri...ecc..ecc...

Ah si...il tirocinio...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si ma ci vorrebbe anche un sistema che garantisca al lavoratore di trovare subito altro. Allora si che si cambia lavoro volentieri e la precarietà diventa flessibilità.
> Se non ho questa garanzia, come faccio a pagare l'affitto o il mutuo?
> Lo devo pagare tutti i mesi, non un mese si e uno no.
> 
> ...


Dovevano essere le agenzie apposite no?
Ma non funzionano.
Pensa che il resto d'Europa ha le aziende che investono sullo studente...
Noi ti paghiamo gli studi, tu però lavorerai per noi.
Capisci che la mentalità del nord Europa è più in linea con la testa dei veneti?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il Veneto cresce dei grandi lavoratori, solo che la voglia di lavorare è così tanta che smettono di studiare troppo presto. Finchè c'era la Lira e il cambio favorevole il nordest andava a gonfie vele. Quando è arrivato l'Euro e il cambio sfavorevole, la concorrenza cinese è divenuta insostenibile. Bisognava puntare di più sull'innovazione e la ricerca, per poter vendere un prodotto che non fosse solo manovalanza ma frutto di ingegneria. Penso che il nordest comunque sarà il primo a ripartire e probabilmente avrà imparato la lezione. Prima si studia, poi si lavora.


Poi la storia lira euro è na fregnaccia.
Noi non abbiamo materie prime.
Le nostre industrie importano.

Bon sai dove comperavamo noi le lamiera d'acciao inox laminate a freddo?
Dall'Avesta in Svezia.

Non oso pensare che cosa ci sarebbero costate se stavamo fuori dall'euro.

In pochi mesi l'Italia sarebbe finita come l'Argentina.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il Veneto cresce dei grandi lavoratori, solo che la voglia di lavorare è così tanta che smettono di studiare troppo presto. Finchè c'era la Lira e il cambio favorevole il nordest andava a gonfie vele. Quando è arrivato l'Euro e il cambio sfavorevole, la concorrenza cinese è divenuta insostenibile. Bisognava puntare di più sull'innovazione e la ricerca, per poter vendere un prodotto che non fosse solo manovalanza ma frutto di ingegneria. Penso che il nordest comunque sarà il primo a ripartire e probabilmente avrà imparato la lezione. Prima si studia, poi si lavora.


La ciavada dell'euro è stata fare na moneta troppo forte nei confronti del dollaro.
Agli americani non conveniva più come prima comperare da noi!


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @PrinciPapessa
> 
> Con questi due non se ne esce... Tu hai portato degli ARGOMENTI, ti rispondono sul piano personale consigliandoti una camomilla e portano dati un tanto al kilo senza legare tra loro i dati in un RAGIONAMENTO. Non lo sanno fare.
> Riguardati, tesoro bellicoso. Un grandissimo tifo da qui


Buonanotte, Fanta! 

A me piacerebbe discutere, anche se sono idee proprio opposte alle mie. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa porta una persona a pensarla così.

Pure se son cinica, a sti livelli ancora non ci arrivo.


Un abbraccione!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buonanotte, Fanta!
> 
> A me piacerebbe discutere, anche se sono idee proprio opposte alle mie. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa porta una persona a pensarla così.
> 
> ...


Semplice la superficialità
E la laurea presa su novella3000:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buonanotte, Fanta!
> 
> A me piacerebbe discutere, anche se sono idee proprio opposte alle mie. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa porta una persona a pensarla così.
> 
> ...


Biagi non era uno stupido.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Biagi

Ho sempre avuto il sentore
che data la sua morte prematura
chi ha voluto storpiare il suo operato
ha potuto agire indisturbato.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Buonanotte, Fanta!
> 
> A me piacerebbe discutere, anche se sono idee proprio opposte alle mie. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa porta una persona a pensarla così.
> 
> ...


Principessa i miei più vivi complimenti!Non avevo dubbi sul fatto che tu fossi una donna in gamba,ma è stato troppo divertente leggere le tue sensate argomentazioni,e il tuo fervore nell'esporle.Una maestra che prende sonoramente a calci nel culo due scolaretti brufolosi,saccenti ed ignoranti che ad un certo punto a corto di argomenti accampano scuse patetiche tipo i tuoi  fantomatici insulti,che dovresti farti una camomilla,e quell'altro che scrive"stachemose da roma"!é evidente che hai una preparazione sull'argomento niente male,così come è evidente che i due scolaretti che ti son capitati, scrivono senza nessuna conoscenza,ma solo per sentito dire....!Bè da una napoletana che vive a roma bello schiaffo morale.Però cara amica mia troppo facile,trovati due interlocutori più validi,cosi vinci troppo facile,parlo di uno che "lavora"suonando organi nelle chiese di paese che millanta titoli di studio che non possiede,e poi basta guardarlo in faccia per capire che non possiede tutti i crismi della normalità.Complimenti.:up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Principessa*

Non do mai rossi e verdi,è una pratica che lascio serenamente al disagiato del forum,ma il verde per te è stato d'obbligo.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non do mai rossi e verdi,è una pratica che lascio serenamente al disagiato del forum,ma il verde per te è stato d'obbligo.:up:



:lecca: ciao oscurino.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Ciao*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :lecca: ciao oscurino.


Ti scrivo dopo............


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti scrivo dopo............



Ok amico mio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Poi la storia lira euro è na fregnaccia.
> *Noi non abbiamo materie prime.
> Le nostre industrie importano.
> 
> ...



Conte torna a suonare perchè di economia non capisci proprio una H. Con affetto. :mrgreen:

Ti spiego :
La lira permetteva a questo paese, principalmente manufatturiero, di svalutare la proprio moneta in modo da diventare ultracompetitivo nel territorio ed all'estero.

Tradotto... prima compravi un prodotto italiano delle stesso valore ad un prezzo inferiore delle stesso prodotto estero. Oppure prima compravi una fiat a 10 milioni invece di una Audi a 50 milioni. Ti portava in giro lo stesso. Ora con la moneta unica il valore è identico per cui è il rapporto qualità prezzo, è l'innovazione, che appiattisce il mercato. Mercato che ora è, in Europa, in mano all Germania. Paese che ha investito tantissimo in innovazione e qualità. Dal dopo guerra. Tra una Marea ed una Touran... tu cosa compreresti? eppure costano uguali! 

Certo, poi la metalità media italiana del "morte tua vita mia" ha fatto il resto. Perchè dovrebbe essere inutile dirlo ma i politici al governo sono italiani. Purtroppo sono Italiani al 100%.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Conte torna a suonare perchè di economia non capisci proprio una H. Con affetto. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ti spiego :
> La lira permetteva a questo paese, principalmente manufatturiero, di svalutare la proprio moneta in modo da diventare ultracompetitivo nel territorio ed all'estero.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:Vero amico felino,Prodi ci ha rovinato con la fretta dell'euro.Piu'furbi ad esempio i croati..da 1.7.13 sono entrati nella Ue.Be'ci sono stato 1 mese fa'...la frontiera c'e come prima.L'euro non l'accettano..e guai se lo nomini.In Romania formalmente si puo'spendere solo €...in realta'non lo usa nessuno,vale solo il Lei.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Conte torna a suonare perchè di economia non capisci proprio una H. Con affetto. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ti spiego :
> La lira permetteva a questo paese, principalmente manufatturiero, di svalutare la proprio moneta in modo da diventare ultracompetitivo nel territorio ed all'estero.
> ...


Ok...
E il costo delle materie prime?
Andiamo a vedere come è pagato un operaio tedesco che lavora alla wolkswagen
e uno della fiat?

Ma tu pensa di comperare materia prima con la lira contro euro...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Conte torna a suonare perchè di economia non capisci proprio una H. Con affetto. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ti spiego :
> La lira permetteva a questo paese, principalmente manufatturiero, di svalutare la proprio moneta in modo da diventare ultracompetitivo nel territorio ed all'estero.
> ...


CI hai messo un pò di tempo ma alla fine hai capito che il conte non capisce un cazzo.Meglio tardi che mai.:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> CI hai messo un pò di tempo ma alla fine hai capito che il conte non capisce un cazzo.Meglio tardi che mai.:mrgreen:


non generalizzare.  Io ho detto di economia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:Vero amico felino,Prodi ci ha rovinato con la fretta dell'euro.Piu'furbi ad esempio i croati..da 1.7.13 sono entrati nella Ue.Be'ci sono stato 1 mese fa'...la frontiera c'e come prima.*L'euro non l'accettano..e guai se lo nomini*.In Romania formalmente si puo'spendere solo €...in realta'non lo usa nessuno,vale solo il Lei.


sì ma se paghi in euro ti fanno lo sconto


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non generalizzare.  Io ho detto di economia.


Dici?
Se così fosse...
Insomma...
Direi che tutto sommato
Ho saputo nella vita curare molto bene i miei affari...

Ma non mi hai ancora risposto
SUl che capitava per noi italiani con il resto d'Europa in euro
a comperare le materie prime

Importare energia elettrica dalla Francia ci sarebbe costato di più o di meno, secondo te

Che di economia sai?

E se sarebbe costato di meno, perchè?

E se sarebbe costato una follia perchè?

Perchè siamo entrati nell'euro con quel cambio e non con un'altro?

Come hanno stabilito che un euro sia 1936, 27?

Educimi
ma occhio che sono ignorante e non capisco un cazzo di economia.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Biagi non era uno stupido.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Biagi
> 
> Ho sempre avuto il sentore
> ...


Non è un caso che la chiamino anche legge Maroni. 


Ha fatto parecchi danni. Troppi.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa i miei più vivi complimenti!Non avevo dubbi sul fatto che tu fossi una donna in gamba,ma è stato troppo divertente leggere le tue sensate argomentazioni,e il tuo fervore nell'esporle.Una maestra che prende sonoramente a calci nel culo due scolaretti brufolosi,saccenti ed ignoranti che ad un certo punto a corto di argomenti accampano scuse patetiche tipo i tuoi  fantomatici insulti,che dovresti farti una camomilla,e quell'altro che scrive"stachemose da roma"!é evidente che hai una preparazione sull'argomento niente male,così come è evidente che i due scolaretti che ti son capitati, scrivono senza nessuna conoscenza,ma solo per sentito dire....!Bè da una napoletana che vive a roma bello schiaffo morale.Però cara amica mia troppo facile,trovati due interlocutori più validi,cosi vinci troppo facile,parlo di uno che "lavora"suonando organi nelle chiese di paese che millanta titoli di studio che non possiede,e poi basta guardarlo in faccia per capire che non possiede tutti i crismi della normalità.Complimenti.:up:


Grazie oscù!  Da un uomo come te, di grande serietà e sensibilità, mi fa piacere ricevere complimenti.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Conte torna a suonare perchè di economia non capisci proprio una H. Con affetto. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ti spiego :
> La lira permetteva a questo paese, principalmente manufatturiero, di svalutare la proprio moneta in modo da diventare ultracompetitivo nel territorio ed all'estero.
> ...


Non posso che essere d'accordo!

Aggiungo che secondo me ormai è tardi, per risalire. Ci vorrebbe veramente un miracolo per far evitare all'Italia la bancarotta. Se continuiamo con questi governi di merda, avremo 20-30 anni di sacrifici (alla classe media, ovviamente) e poi il tracollo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Dai*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non generalizzare.  Io ho detto di economia.


Tempo al tempo.....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è un caso che la chiamino anche legge Maroni.
> 
> 
> Ha fatto parecchi danni. Troppi.


Ma anche dato dei benefici...sulla flessibilità...
Il problema era che se io imprenditore avevo bisogno di tre persone di tot specialità per tre mesi, me ce ne volevano sei per averli...per tutto l'iter burocratico...

Partiamo dalle cose basilari che non funzionano.

Il collocamento.
Poi L'INPS.

Andiamo poi avanti e scopriamo un'altra idrovora: L'INAIL.


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche dato dei benefici...sulla flessibilità...
> Il problema era che se io imprenditore avevo bisogno di tre persone di tot specialità per tre mesi, me ce ne volevano sei per averli...per tutto l'iter burocratico...
> 
> Partiamo dalle cose basilari che non funzionano.
> ...


Benefici non ne ha dati. C'erano già contratti stagionali.

E comunque le aziende, come sai, li hanno usati in modo improprio. Non perchè gli servissero davvero persone per poco tempo o per seguire un progetto, ma per risparmiare.

Quel tipo di legge andava bene se c'erano ammortizzatori sociali adeguati e ottimi strumenti per trovare subito un altro lavoro.


L'INAIL... perchè pensi che non funzioni?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso?ancora un altro rinvio,anche l'india ci sta prendendo sonoramente a calci nelle chiappe....!Sono due anni che due militari italiani sono detenuti ILLEGALMENTE IN INDIA  in attesa di giudizio,si avete letto bene, in attesa di giudizio.....Sembra che dopo due anni il governo italiano,vabbè governo:rotfl:,abbia deciso di ritirare il nostro ambasciatore in india.Cazzo  dopo due  di anni?e l'ambasciatore indiano ancora qui in italia?Adesso vi chiedo e mi chiedo:ma se quei due militari fossero stati tedeschi?francesi?inglesi?AMERICANI?Dopo due settimane erano di ritorno con le scuse indiane.E si,intanto AMANDA KNOX è stata assolta per permetterle di tornare in america,una sentenza strana...,salvo poi condannarla a 26 anni quando ormai lontana e comoda sul divano di casa sua....!E allora queste due famiglie di questi poveri militari aspettano,e aspetteranno chissà quanto ancora....!Ma dove sono finiti quelli che scrivevano che questo è un grande paese?dov'è quel grandissimo coglionazzo?Oscuro sbagliava quando scriveva che sti due poveri marò chissà quando sarebbero tornati....!E sono due anni,che paese di merda......!


Nessuno potrà fare degli italiani altro che degli italiani (il Presidente Hindenburg sul letto di morte)


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Speravo rispondessi alle domande ma prendo atto che non ne sei in grado.
> Basta che non manifesti più la volontà di dialogare.
> 
> Un dialogo nasce tra due esseri umani, non tra un essere umano e un pappagallo che emette sentenze a cui non sa dare neppure uno straccio di motivo logico.


Cara, ti garantisco che sono molto in grado, solo che non ne ho voglia  Fortunatamente mi hai insultato, e quindi posso glissare adducendo alla tua incapacità di reggere una conversazione civile. Davvero io oltre le 10 righe da leggere ho il Diavoletto che mi compare davanti e dice "che cazzo stai facendo? prima diventi ricco poi semmai perdi tempo con queste stronzate!".


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Benefici non ne ha dati. C'erano già contratti stagionali.
> 
> E comunque le aziende, come sai, li hanno usati in modo improprio. Non perchè gli servissero davvero persone per poco tempo o per seguire un progetto, ma per risparmiare.
> 
> ...


Beh il mondo del lavoro non ha bisogno solo di contratti stagionali.
Ma di contratti di ogni tipo.
Pensa che due miei conoscenti hanno fatto l'università lavorando.
Il loro contratto era sabato e domenica. 20 ore la settimana: dieci il sabato notte, dieci la domenica notte.

Si vede sai che tu non hai mai diretto un'impresa in prima persona come il sottoscritto.
Vedi mia cara
Il denaro NON piove dal cielo.
Se io ho 5 dipendenti devo trovare ogni giorno 8 ore di lavoro per loro.
Altrimenti anzichè fornirmi un guadagno sono solo una spesa per me.

Il dipendente è un costo per me.
Ok?

Finiamola con sta mentalità che è lo stato che deve fare tutto
risolvere ogni problema.

Finiamola con sta mentalità che è sempre colpa degli altri.

Quando sei imprenditore rischi sempre e solo del tuo.

E cara mia allora è giusto che io assuma uno e sia costretto a pagarlo anche se non sa lavorare eh?
E che debba garantirgli lo stipendio quando io non ho nessuna garanzia di avere ordini e lavoro?

Se conosci il mondo del lavoro come è oggi, scoprirai che proprio un servizio di mano d'opera occasionale ma PREPARATA è manna per le aziende...

Oggi si lavora a singhiozzo...
Ti arriva un ordine oggi e devi aver pronta la roba per ieri...
Se solo dici ci risentiamo fra un'ora che devo vedere...il cliente ha già combinato con la concorrenza...

SOno finiti i tempi in cui potevi dire...
Si metta in coda cliente e attenda...

Oggi il mondo del lavoro ha bisogno di gente disposta a tutto...
Che ti si possa dire...senti Marzo è un mese morto.
Stai a casa...

Ma mi raccomando reattiva se capita che c'è bisogno il 25 aprile, o pasquetta o la notte di Natale...ecc.ecc...

Anche come sono organizzate le industrie è complessa la faccenda...
e ti piaccia o meno...avere figure da impiegare solo due ore al giorno per quindici giorni al mese...permette di organizzare i tempi di lavoro in maniera ottimale...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Benefici non ne ha dati. C'erano già contratti stagionali.
> 
> E comunque le aziende, come sai, li hanno usati in modo improprio. Non perchè gli servissero davvero persone per poco tempo o per seguire un progetto, ma per risparmiare.
> 
> ...


Tu prova averci a che fare e poi mi dici.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Febbraio 2014)

Vi siete mai domandati perché all'Italia sia concesso mantenere un così elevato debito pubblico? 
Perché l'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la più grande riserva valutaria (il terzo, mi pare) del mondo. Non solo: il denaro che gli Italiani possiedono non è la carta straccia che hanno in mano gli americani, per dire. È denaro vero, se mai si possa dire "vero" di un simbolo fiduciario come il denaro. Le riserve bancarie degli Italiani fanno gola al mondo. 
Se non fossimo entrati nell'euro, avremmo carta straccia in banca. E tutte le fabbrichette del nord-est non avrebbero supplito alla povertà effettiva dei milioni che industriali non sono. L'euro vale di più del dollaro, e non è un caso e io dico per fortuna.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vi siete mai domandati perché all'Italia sia concesso mantenere un così elevato debito pubblico?
> Perché l'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la più grande riserva valutaria (il terzo, mi pare) del mondo. Non solo: il denaro che gli Italiani possiedono non è la carta straccia che hanno in mano gli americani, per dire. È denaro vero, se mai si possa dire "vero" di un simbolo fiduciario come il denaro. Le riserve bancarie degli Italiani fanno gola al mondo.
> Se non fossimo entrati nell'euro, avremmo carta straccia in banca. E tutte le fabbrichette del nord-est non avrebbero supplito alla povertà effettiva dei milioni che industriali non sono. L'euro vale di più del dollaro, e non è un caso e io dico per fortuna.


Sicura? Perché io sapevo che una volta il denaro era garantito da riserve auree. Poi hanno avuto l'idea di togliere l'obbligo di correlazione e le banche centrali hanno iniziato a vendere tutto l'oro che avevano in riserva. Infatti l'oro crollò a prezzi ridicoli, per poi risalire verso vette inesplorate non appena questo eccesso di offerta sul mercato terminò.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vi siete mai domandati perché all'Italia sia concesso mantenere un così elevato debito pubblico?
> Perché l'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la più grande riserva valutaria (il terzo, mi pare) del mondo. Non solo: il denaro che gli Italiani possiedono non è la carta straccia che hanno in mano gli americani, per dire. È denaro vero, se mai si possa dire "vero" di un simbolo fiduciario come il denaro. Le riserve bancarie degli Italiani fanno gola al mondo.
> Se non fossimo entrati nell'euro, avremmo carta straccia in banca. E tutte le fabbrichette del nord-est non avrebbero supplito alla povertà effettiva dei milioni che industriali non sono. L'euro vale di più del dollaro, e non è un caso e io dico per fortuna.


Ma questo te l'hanno detto in sogno gli Elohim prima di rivelarti che sei una di loro e che prima della fine dei giorni verrai caricata insieme ad altri centoquarantatre eletti nella loro nave spaziale nascosta sul lato oscuro della Luna per portarvi, finalmente, nel paradiso?


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *Cara, ti garantisco che sono molto in grado, solo che non ne ho voglia * Fortunatamente mi hai insultato, e quindi posso glissare adducendo alla tua incapacità di reggere una conversazione civile. Davvero io oltre le 10 righe da leggere ho il Diavoletto che mi compare davanti e dice "che cazzo stai facendo? prima diventi ricco poi semmai perdi tempo con queste stronzate!".


Nemmeno io avevo voglia di leggere certe cose, ma non ritengo di aver perso tempo rispondendoti, fa sempre bene ricordare certi valori essenziali.

Probabilmente se non hai voglia di discutere, dovresti evitare di esprimere certe tue idee poco lungimiranti, altrimenti rischi di fare una pessima figura.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sicura? Perché io sapevo che una volta il denaro era garantito da riserve auree. Poi hanno avuto l'idea di togliere l'obbligo di correlazione e le banche centrali hanno iniziato a vendere tutto l'oro che avevano in riserva. Infatti l'oro crollò a prezzi ridicoli, per poi risalire verso vette inesplorate non appena questo eccesso di offerta sul mercato terminò.


Sì, certo, accordi di Bretton Woods, 1944 e poi decisione unilaterale di Nixon nel 1971, hai ragione. Ma la ricchezza continua a essere valutata in quel modo là, cioè quello di Bretton Woods, che ha sganciato il dollaro dalla convertibilità in oro, ma non ha eliminato il criterio di valutazione della ricchezza statica di un Paese ; FMI e Banca Mondiale, nonché il WTO, continuano a mantenere validi i parametri della stabilità monetaria come criterio per stabilire il valore -fiduciario- della moneta di un Paese. Il dollaro ha smesso di fluttuare troppo, perché anche gli Usa sono di fatto interessati a decidere svalutazioni che siano comunque entro certi limiti e parametri (gli Usa tra i Paesi forti sono quelli col debito pubblico più alto in assoluto, tutto "acquistato" dalla Cina, eheheh)


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vi siete mai domandati perché all'Italia sia concesso mantenere un così elevato debito pubblico?
> Perché l'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la più grande riserva valutaria (il terzo, mi pare) del mondo. Non solo: il denaro che gli Italiani possiedono non è la carta straccia che hanno in mano gli americani, per dire. È denaro vero, se mai si possa dire "vero" di un simbolo fiduciario come il denaro. Le riserve bancarie degli Italiani fanno gola al mondo.
> Se non fossimo entrati nell'euro, avremmo carta straccia in banca. E tutte le fabbrichette del nord-est non avrebbero supplito alla povertà effettiva dei milioni che industriali non sono. L'euro vale di più del dollaro, e non è un caso e io dico per fortuna.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Vero..

Allora io ho assistito alla nascita del Lat.
La moneta della Lettonia.
Come si saprà il conte si è perfezionato con una donna di Riga.
Ora cosa è capitato ai lettoni?
Partono Lat uguale un dollaro.

Bon gli americani hanno iniziato a fare affari con i lettoni, quando ci volevano almeno due lat per fare un dollaro.

Ma è anche vero che nel resto del mondo non c'è uno stato salva banche no?

Cosa ha comportato per noi in Europa il crack del 1929?

E di chi era la banca fallita nel 2008 lehman e brothers?

Chi ha portato tutta quella merda in Europa?
I subprime e compagnia bella?

Come mai un tempo le nostre banche erano considerate di stampo medioevale
e ora sono considerate tra le più sicure del mondo?

Ora però c'è un grande  impedimento...
Le Banche italiane hanno un mucchio di denaro da piazzare...
E devono farlo anche per recuperare le sofferenze...
Ma non riescono a piazzarlo...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo te l'hanno detto in sogno gli Elohim prima di rivelarti che sei una di loro e che prima della fine dei giorni verrai caricata insieme ad altri centoquarantatre eletti nella loro nave spaziale nascosta sul lato oscuro della Luna per portarvi, finalmente, nel paradiso?


No no no
Io che non capisco un casso di economia dico che ha ragione...
Sono persuaso che l'Italia andrà in fallimento
il giorno stesso in cui tornerà utile farla fallire...

Per ora il gioco non vale la candela...


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nemmeno io avevo voglia di leggere certe cose, ma non ritengo di aver perso tempo rispondendoti, fa sempre bene ricordare certi valori essenziali.
> 
> Probabilmente se non hai voglia di discutere, dovresti evitare di esprimere certe tue idee poco lungimiranti, altrimenti rischi di fare una pessima figura.


Non sono a caccia di belle figure, altrimenti non avrei detto che l'art. 18 è merda. Ed apprezzo molto la sintesi. Le tue idee sono da incompetente. Ma io non posso farti un corso di economia qui. 

http://www.linkiesta.it/austria-la-ricetta-economica-che-funziona

Però non replicare con pistolotti oltre le 10 righe perchè tanto non li leggo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, certo, accordi di Bretton Woods, 1944 e poi decisione unilaterale di Nixon nel 1971, hai ragione. Ma la ricchezza continua a essere valutata in quel modo là, cioè quello di Bretton Woods, che ha sganciato il dollaro dalla convertibilità in oro, ma non ha eliminato il criterio di valutazione della ricchezza statica di un Paese ; FMI e Banca Mondiale, nonché il WTO, continuano a mantenere validi i parametri della stabilità monetaria come criterio per stabilire il valore -fiduciario- della moneta di un Paese. Il dollaro ha smesso di fluttuare troppo, perché anche gli Usa sono di fatto interessati a decidere svalutazioni che siano comunque entro certi limiti e parametri (gli Usa tra i Paesi forti sono quelli col debito pubblico più alto in assoluto, tutto "acquistato" dalla Cina, eheheh)


La cina...
Già la Cina...
Un immenso nord est mondiale...
Esattamente come noi ( veneti) 
si accontenta di uno stipendio da fame, tirar cinghia ecc..ecc..ecc...
per accumulare...no?

Ma cosa capita se i cin ciun cian vogliono vivere alla Berlusconi?


----------



## Principessa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sono a caccia di belle figure, altrimenti non avrei detto che l'art. 18 è merda. Ed apprezzo molto la sintesi. *Le tue idee sono da incompetente.* Ma io non posso farti un corso di economia qui.
> 
> http://www.linkiesta.it/austria-la-ricetta-economica-che-funziona
> 
> Però non replicare con pistolotti oltre le 10 righe perchè tanto non li leggo.


L'Austria non ha l'art. 18 ma ha, come citato nel testo: "Un mix di welfare, tasse basse sulle imprese,  alta innovazione e formazione scolastica in stretto contatto con le  esigenze economiche." 
E anche un GENEROSO sussidio di disoccupazione.

Qui il welfare è scarso, il sussidio di disoccupazione gramo e non accessibile a tutti i lavoratori, le tasse sulle imprese sono alte, l'innovazione non c'è e la formazione scolastica non è legata alle esigenze economiche.

Lo vedi che il problema NON è l'art. 18 come, da ignorante, sostieni tu??


Cerca altri articoli, dai. Finora ti è andata male.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'Austria non ha l'art. 18 ma ha, come citato nel testo: "Un mix di welfare, tasse basse sulle imprese,  alta innovazione e formazione scolastica in stretto contatto con le  esigenze economiche."
> E anche un GENEROSO sussidio di disoccupazione.
> 
> Qui il welfare è scarso, il sussidio di disoccupazione gramo e non accessibile a tutti i lavoratori, le tasse sulle imprese sono alte, l'innovazione non c'è e la formazione scolastica non è legata alle esigenze economiche.
> ...


La Santa Madre Austria
Parli di un mondo che non puoi confrontare con l'Italia.
Essù...

Mica ci sono le nostre aberrazioni eh?
Prova a guidare in Austria come si guida in Italia poi vedi quel che ti capita...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sicura? Perché io sapevo che una volta il denaro era garantito da riserve auree. Poi hanno avuto l'idea di togliere l'obbligo di correlazione e le banche centrali hanno iniziato a vendere tutto l'oro che avevano in riserva. Infatti l'oro crollò a prezzi ridicoli, per poi risalire verso vette inesplorate non appena questo eccesso di offerta sul mercato terminò.


è più complesso di così. Una volta il denaro in circolazione doveva essere equivalente alle riserve auree di ogni singolo paese. Ma poi hanno inventato i tassi di interesse...... e da li si è iniziato a creare il denaro inesistente.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Vi siete mai domandati perché all'Italia sia concesso mantenere un così elevato debito pubblico?
> Perché l'Italia è uno dei Paesi con la più grande riserva valutaria (il terzo, mi pare) del mondo. Non solo: il denaro che gli Italiani possiedono non è la carta straccia che hanno in mano gli americani, per dire. È denaro vero, se mai si possa dire "vero" di un simbolo fiduciario come il denaro. Le riserve bancarie degli Italiani fanno gola al mondo.
> Se non fossimo entrati nell'euro, avremmo carta straccia in banca. E tutte le fabbrichette del nord-est non avrebbero supplito alla povertà effettiva dei milioni che industriali non sono. L'euro vale di più del dollaro, e non è un caso e io dico per fortuna.


Ma proprio NO! Anzi tutto il contrario. Se avessimo ancora la lira saremmo il primo paese in Europa per investimenti esteri, il primo per produttività a scapito della Germania. Praticamente saremmo i "cinesi" europei..... :mrgreen: .... 
Inoltre non avremmo venduto mezza Italia ad investitori esteri e sopratutto non avremmo sentito la crisi nemmeno un po'..... tutto l'opposto. 
Entrare nell'euro è stata la puttanata più grande che questo paese abbia mia fatto. 

Basti considerare che tutti i più grandi economisti del mondo non assogettati ai poteri forti hanno sempre sconsigliato ad un paese che fa della produttività e della svalutazione la sua forza.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> *E il costo delle materie prime?*
> Andiamo a vedere come è pagato un operaio tedesco che lavora alla wolkswagen
> e uno della fiat?
> ...


Appunto Conte. Confermi che non sai un pippa di economia?? cosa c'entrano le materie prime?? e dire che la differenza tra ricavato e guadagno la insegnavano alle elementari quando noi eravamo ragazzini.... 

L'economia di valuta su larga scala non di certo sul singolo. In italia il numero di ricchi è aumentato. Di molto anche. Questo vorebbe dire che non ci sia crisi? C'è... io non la sento. Ma è innegabile che c'è.
Anzi....io spendo pure meno di prima....


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Fantastico*

SI ragazzi,tutto molto interessante,veramente,ma tutto questo che cazzo c'entra con i 2 marò?


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

Nulla esimio.  Il punto è che la discussione sui Marò in sè ha poco fiato,nel senso che sappiamo che sono innocenti e che sono trattenuti illegittimamente in India anche e soprattutto per l'ignavia degli ultimi 3 governi.

Quindi il tema può essere solo: da cosa è causata questa ignavia?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nulla esimio. Il punto è che la discussione sui Marò in sè ha poco fiato,nel senso che sappiamo che sono innocenti e che sono trattenuti illegittimamente in India anche e soprattutto *per l'ignavia degli ultimi 3 governi.
> 
> *Quindi il tema può essere solo: da cosa è causata questa ignavia?


Più che altro per la manifesta stupidità di chi non rimase acque internazionali.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Nulla esimio.  Il punto è che la discussione sui Marò in sè ha poco fiato,nel senso che sappiamo che sono innocenti e che sono trattenuti illegittimamente in India anche e soprattutto per l'ignavia degli ultimi 3 governi.
> 
> Quindi il tema può essere solo: da cosa è causata questa ignavia?


Semplice siamo una nazione di merda!


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro per la manifesta stupidità di chi non rimase acque internazionali.


vero anche questo.   ma stimerei che la cosa ad oggi conti per un 20%


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero anche questo. ma stimerei che la cosa ad oggi conti per un 20%


Bè no, è sostanziale. Se non ci fosse stato quell'errore allucinante ed incomprensibile, non ci sarebbe stato problema. Purtroppo così non è stato. Che non è che vai e bombardi l'India. Muoversi per canali diplomatici con una nazione di stronzi tipo gli indiani (un popolo stratificato ancora a caste, ricordiamolo) non è affatto semplice se non hai leve da poter muovere.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro per la manifesta stupidità di chi non rimase acque internazionali.



Io vorrei capire per te chi non è stupido, chi non è coglione, chi blablabla..


JB for president!


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice siamo una nazione di merda!


Siamo una Nazione che ha un'insana e mai del tutto chiarita passione ad essere governata da personaggi che fondamentalmente disprezza.

e non è una cosa degli ultimi anni....è proprio ciclica,come cosa


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro per la manifesta stupidità di chi non rimase acque internazionali.



ma infatti è proprio così, quel comandante avrebbe dovuto buttare la radio o quello che è a mare e veleggiare verso l'Italia senza indugio
il comandante di una nave, soprattutto in acque internazionali, rappresenta il governo italiano e la nave stessa è territorio italiano, non si comanda così come ha fatto questo imbecille, quello non è comandare, è fare la banderuola


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è più complesso di così. Una volta il denaro in circolazione doveva essere equivalente alle riserve auree di ogni singolo paese. Ma poi hanno inventato i tassi di interesse...... e da li si è iniziato a creare il denaro inesistente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa c'entrano le materie prime?
C'entrano perchè l'Italia ne ha?

Esempio allora rispondi a questo:
Il prezzo delle lamiere di inox che comperavamo in Svezia
Sarebbe aumentato o diminuito per noi?

E se rimanevamo fuori dall'euro come andava con l'inflazione?

Il prezzo del carburante sarebbe aumentato o diminuito?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ci stiamo bevendo il cervello con le “primarie” dei partiti. Però la realtà è un’altra, e non abita le segreterie dei segretari e delle segretarie dei segretari. Il potere d’acquisto delle famiglie è calato quasi del 10 per cento. L’Inps ha un disavanzo di 10 miliardi dopo aver imbarcato l’Inpdap, cioè il buco degli statali. La media del crollo del potere d’acquisto hanno calcolato sia di 3.284 euro, e di 2.702 per una famiglia di due componenti.

Ma uno dei più recenti calcoli “ufficiali” sullo spread Nord-Sud ci dice che la differenza del costo della vita tra Sud e Nord si attesta al 16-17%. Stando agli “Occasional papers” di due ricercatori della Banca d’Italia, Luigi Cannari e Giovanni Iuzzolino,  il documento sulle disparità dei prezzi al consumo dice che: “Il costo degli affitti (effettivi e figurativi) nel Mezzogiorno è pari a circa il 60% di quello del Centro-Nord, a parità di caratteristiche qualitative degli immobili, come misurate nell’indagine sui bilanci delle famiglie condotta dalla Banca d’Italia”.

Se il potere d’acquisto è calato del 10 per cento, quanto ci perde quindi di più la nostra gente? Ma la bandiera delle primarie sventola sempre più alta… Cittadino del Nord… fottiti!

Ma veniamo alla notizia che ieri mi ha personalmente fatto aprire le porte della speranza. Il Nobel dell’economia ha detto che sarebbe meglio se uscissimo dall’euro. Magari! Il signor James Mirrlees afferma: “… dico che non dovreste stare nell’euro, ma uscirne adesso”.  L’ha detto in un consesso speciale, quello  dell’Universita’ Ca’ Foscari.

Il suo ragionamento fila:  “Finché l’Italia resterà nell’euro non potrà espandere la massa di moneta in circolazione o svalutare: ecco perché si impone la necessità di decidere se rimanere o meno nella moneta unica, questione non facile da dirimere, perché la gente toglierà il denaro dai conti in banca prima che questo accada. Probabilmente, dovreste sostenere il costo di un’eventuale uscita, come avvenuto in Gran Bretagna (che non ha mai abbandonato la sterlina, ndr), ma dovete essere pronti a pagare questo prezzo”.

L’Inghilterra ne ha forse patito? Neanche per idea. Forse, spiega il Nobel, questo non porterebbe ad una riduzione del carico fiscale ma, a prescindere, “raccomanderei misure di sostegno ai redditi, per aumentare il potere d’acquisto della popolazione”.

Noi sposiamo il pensiero nobile del Nobel, perché non solo abbiamo pagato il ritardo del Sud, il suo peso competitivo pari allo zero, ma siamo stati schiacciati nella tenaglia del costo reale della vita che al Nord è quadruplicato: prima perché ha fatto il bis nel controvalore un euro pari a duemila lire, e poi perché il paniere al Sud ha avuto un effetto svalutazione su tutti i beni di prima necessità. Vivere al Mezzogiorno, costa la metà. Se un affitto, certificano i cervelli di via Nazionale, costa il 50 per cento in meno, figuriamoci il resto. Cittadino del Nord… fottiti un’altra volta.

Le banche decidono per tutti: fuori dall’euro. Il Parlamento non decide per nessuno: fuori dall’euro. La stretta fiscale sa solo parlare il linguaggio del tetto di spesa: fuori dall’euro. Dobbiamo prenderci tutti gli immigrati di questo mondo: fuori dall’euro. Dobbiamo tenerci e pagarci il Sud: fuori dall’euro. Dobbiamo pagare l’una tantum sulle disgrazie della sanità meridionale: fuori dall’euro. Dobbiamo avere pensioni da fame: fuori dall’euro.

Il nobel invita alla secessione dalla moneta unica, ma per salvarsi caro James Mirllees, dobbiamo secedere prima da quel pezzo d’Italia che il vantaggio competitivo lo usa per spendere meno e incassare di più, compensando la povertà legata alla ricchezza strutturale dell’arrafazzonaggio politico con le manovre del governo, con il moto perpetuo degli sconti. Queste sono le nostre primarie: il ballottaggio tra chi vuole restare nell’euro e con i partiti dell’euro, alleati a loro, e chi vuole scappare dalla schiavitù inflitta al Nord dal Sud politico e dal Nord suo alleato collaborazionista.

*presidente Indipendenza Lombarda


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano le materie prime?
> C'entrano perchè l'Italia ne ha?
> 
> Esempio allora rispondi a questo:
> ...


vabbè conte non ci vuoi arrivare....... e non ho voglia di spiegarti come funziona. Ho troppi casini in ufficio da risolvere entro domani. Apriti google e cerca "svalutazione monetaria". Troverai svariati articoli che potrebbero farti capire che abbiamo vissuto gli anni d'oro "70/80/90" proprio perchè potevamo svalutare la moneta. Ora non potendolo più fare lo stiamo prendendo il quel posto.... see uuuuuuu!!
Ps Della benzina frega zero. Io ho una auto a metano. tiè! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè conte non ci vuoi arrivare....... e non ho voglia di spiegarti come funziona. Ho troppi casini in ufficio da risolvere entro domani. Apriti google e cerca "svalutazione monetaria". Troverai svariati articoli che potrebbero farti capire che abbiamo vissuto gli anni d'oro "70/80/90" proprio perchè potevamo svalutare la moneta. Ora non potendolo più fare lo stiamo prendendo il quel posto.... see uuuuuuu!!
> Ps Della benzina frega zero. Io ho una auto a metano. tiè! :rotfl:


Non è che non ci voglio arrivare è che voglio delle risposte certe no?
Ma il rovescio della medaglia della svalutazione non è stato pagare alti interessi alle banche?
Me ricordo ben che interessi pagava mio padre sul mutuo della casa
Me ricordo ben quando si pagavano gli operai settimanalmente...

La svalutazione monetaria è una mossa che come tutte le cose dell'economia offre vantaggi da un lato e svantaggi dall'altro.

Me par logico che i detrattori dell'euro pontifichino sui svantaggi derivati a noi, tacendo i vantaggi e viceversa no?

Il problema non è nella moneta.
Ma nel costo del lavoro (IHMO).

Gli operai italiani da sempre vedono sempre e solo cosa ricevono in busta, ma non sanno che cosa costano alle aziende....

Manco sanno che sono loro a pagare la cassa integrazione...
Pensano che sia lo stato...


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma proprio NO! Anzi tutto il contrario. Se avessimo ancora la lira saremmo il primo paese in Europa per investimenti esteri, il primo per produttività a scapito della Germania. Praticamente saremmo i "cinesi" europei..... :mrgreen: ....
> Inoltre non avremmo venduto mezza Italia ad investitori esteri e sopratutto non avremmo sentito la crisi nemmeno un po'..... tutto l'opposto.
> Entrare nell'euro è stata la puttanata più grande che questo paese abbia mia fatto.
> 
> Basti considerare che tutti i più grandi economisti del mondo non assogettati ai poteri forti hanno sempre sconsigliato ad un paese che fa della produttività e della svalutazione la sua forza.


Io sono un europeista convinto. Il governo Prodi promise l'Europa, vinse le elezioni per questo, e mantenne la promessa. Senza Europa saremmo falliti, come l'Argentina. È matematica. Avevamo tassi a due cifre, da pagare sul nostro debito pubblico. Non puoi svalutare il cambio, perché alzeresti i tassi, e ti tagli le gambe da solo, quando sei molto indebitato.


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè conte non ci vuoi arrivare....... e non ho voglia di spiegarti come funziona. Ho troppi casini in ufficio da risolvere entro domani. Apriti google e cerca "svalutazione monetaria". Troverai svariati articoli che potrebbero farti capire che abbiamo vissuto gli anni d'oro "70/80/90" proprio perchè potevamo svalutare la moneta. Ora non potendolo più fare lo stiamo prendendo il quel posto.... see uuuuuuu!!
> Ps Della benzina frega zero. Io ho una auto a metano. tiè! :rotfl:


Ti mancano un pò di nozioni di macroeconomia. Sono proprio le svalutazioni di quegli anni che paghiamo oggi. Ricordo ancora i BOT all'11%, per pagarne gli interessi si emettevano altri BOT. Questo ci ha massacrato. L'Europa ci ha obbligato a risanare i conti, il nostro tasso è crollato al livello europeo, e ci permette di pagare gli interessi sul nostro debito senza dichiarare bancarotta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti mancano un pò di nozioni di macroeconomia. Sono proprio le svalutazioni di quegli anni che paghiamo oggi. Ricordo ancora i BOT *all'11%, *per pagarne gli interessi si emettevano altri BOT. Questo ci ha massacrato. L'Europa ci ha obbligato a risanare i conti, il nostro tasso è crollato al livello europeo, e ci permette di pagare gli interessi sul nostro debito senza dichiarare bancarotta.


anche di più. Ma il problema è sempre quello: questo è un popolo che vede solo il rientro a breve termine e non capisce il concetto di debito pubblico. Pare sia una roba tipo l'uomo nero, inventato per fare paura ai bambini. La politica economica di quegli anni fu DISASTROSA. Certo, ci guadagnarono quelli che fecero certi investimenti.
Certo, ci guadagnarono quelli che videro svalutarsi i miliardi che avevano... di debito.
Ma allora si stava bene, eravamo dei fenomeni...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buonanotte, Fanta!
> 
> A me piacerebbe discutere, anche se sono idee proprio opposte alle mie. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa porta una persona a pensarla così.
> 
> ...


Mi ero allontanata dalla discussione perché ho sperimentato che, purtroppo, quando vengono meno gli argomenti si scade sul personale. E così il confronto diventa sterile.
Gli attacchi personali hanno lo scopo di innervosire e far spostare il discorso sul personale, appunto.
Un po' ci sei cascata. Ma ti succede anche per altri argomenti. E' una cosa spontanea quando ci si sente attaccati ma è un pericolo che bisogna imparare a controllare.
Quando riuscirai potrai usare le tue qualità per la politica, con vantaggio di tutti.:up:


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti mancano un pò di nozioni di macroeconomia. Sono proprio le svalutazioni di quegli anni che paghiamo oggi. Ricordo ancora i BOT all'11%, per pagarne gli interessi si emettevano altri BOT. Questo ci ha massacrato. L'Europa ci ha obbligato a risanare i conti, il nostro tasso è crollato al livello europeo, e ci permette di pagare gli interessi sul nostro debito senza dichiarare bancarotta.



All'11%?


Io li ricordo al 22%, OTTOBRE 92, con clienti che tornavano allo sportello titoli dicendo che forse era sbagliato l'acquisto da tanti erano gli interessi, ed il mutui al 27% con gente disperata, ma purtroppo molti hanno la memoria corta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> All'11%?
> 
> 
> Io li ricordo al 22%, OTTOBRE 92, con clienti che tornavano allo sportello titoli dicendo che forse era sbagliato l'acquisto da tanti erano gli interessi, ed il mutui al 27% con gente disperata, ma purtroppo *molti hanno la memoria corta*.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> All'11%?
> 
> 
> Io li ricordo al 22%, OTTOBRE 92, con clienti che tornavano allo sportello titoli dicendo che forse era sbagliato l'acquisto da tanti erano gli interessi, ed il mutui al 27% con gente disperata, ma purtroppo molti hanno la memoria corta.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ed è strano che io non capendo niente di economia
mi accorgessi di questo fattore eh?

Pensa che in certi anni che facevo concerti in germania, venivo pagato in marchi.
Li tenevo nel cassetto e li cambiavo in banca dopo un anno...
Incredibile quanto ci ho guadagnato con il marco forte....

Io invece ricordo di quando io avendo fatto il tasso variabile vedevo quelli che piangevano per il loro tasso fisso.

Desso per esempio aveccene saria da fare mutui a nastro...
L'unica forma di investimento valida oggi è fare debiti...


----------



## Zod (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> All'11%?
> 
> 
> Io li ricordo al 22%, OTTOBRE 92, con clienti che tornavano allo sportello titoli dicendo che forse era sbagliato l'acquisto da tanti erano gli interessi, ed il mutui al 27% con gente disperata, ma purtroppo molti hanno la memoria corta.


1982, non 1992. 

http://www.dt.tesoro.it/export/site...rici/Risultati-aste-bot-3-6-12-mesi-dal-1.xls

Ne consegue che chi propone l'uscita dall'Europa sia un populista a priori, visto che basta davvero poco per capire che sarebbe un disastro per un paese indebitato come il nostro.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> 1982, non 1992.
> 
> http://www.dt.tesoro.it/export/site...rici/Risultati-aste-bot-3-6-12-mesi-dal-1.xls
> 
> Ne consegue che chi propone l'uscita dall'Europa sia un populista a priori, visto che basta davvero poco per capire che sarebbe un disastro per un paese indebitato come il nostro.


Beh come dire....
Bisognava quella volta poter andare a quel tavolo e dire
Ok noi entriamo in Europa e queste sono le nostre condizioni

Invece fu...
Ok ci torna utile, anche se molto rischioso, farvi entrare in Europa, ma queste sono le condizioni...

Non è che è populista:
Ha una laurea in economia monetaria...


----------



## Zod (3 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire....
> Bisognava quella volta poter andare a quel tavolo e dire
> Ok noi entriamo in Europa e queste sono le nostre condizioni
> 
> ...


Non avevamo potere contrattuale, potevamo solo accettare incondizionatamente. È come un disoccupato che va ad un colloquio oggi, non può dire "2000 euro o ciao!", a meno che non voglia il lavoro.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non avevamo potere contrattuale, potevamo solo accettare incondizionatamente. È come un disoccupato che va ad un colloquio oggi, non può dire "2000 euro o ciao!", a meno che non voglia il lavoro.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E la domanda e l'offerta non regolano tutta l'economia?

E mi ricordo sai i tempi che qui da noi...
I paroni se rubavano gli operai specializzati l'un con l'altro a furia de schei...

C'era montagna di lavoro
e scarsità di manod'opera...

Poi appunto sono giunti gli extracomunitari che qui da noi si sono messi a fare tutti i lavori che i bianchi non vogliono più fare...( ma che se non ritornano a fare, muoiono de fame)...


----------

